# Selling Up (maybe, changed after 9 pages lol)



## cornmorphs

Hi peeps, might as well let youlot know 1st.
I have decided to sell up for sure.
I wont go into my reasons right now as i am so angry its unreal..
there are a few people gobbying off atthe moment thathave no idea what they are talking about... iwont go into length.. i simply cant be arsed...
SO thanks to all the GOOD people.


----------



## cornmorphs

i know its not a bit deal to mostpeople... and loads dont know anything about me, but i'll put it on sticky for a day just so that my true friends can find out.


----------



## Skar's Royals

wtf ..... bollocks to what people say mate :bash: some people are just jealous and want to cause friction between others!!


----------



## freekygeeky

aww, spoke to you a few times, have fun out of this forum, sure you will!!!! 

Gina and Graham


----------



## tombraider

Aww no  Why do people have to be such [email protected] . Hope your ok


----------



## SilverSteno

Selling up??? Completely??? Why???

:bash: to the people that have made you this angry!


----------



## hogboy

Really sorry to hear this Nige 
Really hope things improve for you


----------



## cornmorphs

nah theres too many petty people that dont give you a chance thenjust bitch like mad...
you know how it is, do favours for people and they just crap on you,its always the good guys...


----------



## pixie_bex

But I wuv you Nigey Bear


----------



## Ian.g

a very tough decision mate, but i`m sure you have your reasons...will be a big shame as you have such a great collection. good luck on whatever else you decide to do mate, wish you well! : victory:


----------



## tombraider

Your not leaving us. I wont let you. I will come and camp uin your garden and protest with a big drum 24/7.


----------



## rockkeeper

since when have you been bothered what people say about ya,:Na_Na_Na_Na:


take aweek or so off the forums, : victory:relax then come back,


----------



## wohic

Nige ? mate............

Nooooooooooooooooooooo.

so so sorry to hear this, If there is ANYTHING I can do to help out, you know you just need to ask.


----------



## cornmorphs

i hope i calm down, i havent been this pissed off for a loooooooooooong time.


----------



## Skar's Royals

Have time out from the forums and come back with new username and just let the people you know and trust know its you, then build up a reputation with the others.


----------



## kennedykrew

WTF ??? I know i'm on your ignore list but surely it's not partly from what i've said is it?! ..... For everyone who can see this ..... me and Nigel had a dissagreement over the price of one corn!!
I know most people on this forum like you and you sometimes even make them laugh :lol2:
It wouldnt be the same without 'cornmorphs'


----------



## rockkeeper

we all go through it at some point,


nah your right sell up m8, everythink a £1
:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## animalfreak

I,m really sorry to here that Nige you have always been a great help to us and a top notch guy 
you have our number if you need anything 
luv ya and hope all improves for you 
from the mad family


----------



## Daredevil

I'm confused as to what your selling and who's upset you?

I agree with what was said above. Come back with a new username and only let the people you like (like me:smile no its you!!

Hope your ok!!:no1:


----------



## sami

i would say it wouldn't be the same without cornmorphs too...

i second whoever said take some time out, and relax, think about it over a few days. 

i was very close to just leaving after some things had been said completely out of order, and after being messed about on pretty much every sale i was trying to make. 

but i just chilled out, realised that i was doing this because it's what i really wanted to do, and i wasn't gonna let some people who didn't know me stop me from living my dreams. 

think about it a lot. realise that other people don't matter, you make your own dreams come true, and lay your own path. 

and if you still want to give up, then i wish you luck in whatever else you decide to do. 

sami


----------



## sue

Why is it these forums always cause SO much trouble? The hobby is REPTILE KEEPING, the internet is just a way of keeping in touch. Don't let disagreements and muppets rob you of your hobby Nige... count to 10 (or maybe more) and go look at your snakes. Is that what the hobby is all about... I think so.
Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## cornmorphs

thanks everyone.


----------



## Daredevil

Are you selling all your snakes then?

And who on this forum can piss you off enough for you to do that?:bash:

Don't go! Who else can i ask for advice!!:no1:


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Bloody hell Nigel where did that come from.
I don't check all the posts on here but thought you were fairly happy, how wrong could I have been.
I don't know whats happened but if there's anything I can do, you know how to reach me mate.
Stephen


----------



## cornmorphs

i think what i will do is calm down 1st, but i suspect i will sell all my corns that are not project corns... i have some nice prjects of my own and some i bought in which i wish to follow through.. 
i will put a list of the rest on here soon.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

*Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!*

Ignore the idiots nige, its really not worth it, it would be a big shame to the reptile community if you did sell up. Give it time, and just block the muppets from your mind.


----------



## cornmorphs

well if you refer to the above post jack, i'll probably go with that


----------



## cornmorphs

and just incase they hadnt worked it out... those involved wont be getting any of them.


----------



## Jack

*?*



cornmorphs said:


> well if you refer to the above post jack, i'll probably go with that


Thats not a reference towards me, is it??


----------



## dannylatics

its a forum about reptiles.......... why get so wound up??? its onli a forum....

if some idiot trys weindin you up etc just laugh it off!! dnt get wound up tho, its olni the internet!!!! chin up mate


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Well selective selling is just petty Nige, the hobby is about giving and recieveing. 

If you were breeding corns for the hobby to give back to other hobbyist alike then you wouldn't chosing who or who not to sell to is just childish. 

For whatever reasons you have decided to sell up, I think it's a shame. But you have obviously crossed the line where snakes are much more than just a hobby. When snakes become your income or if something goes wrong with the snakes that effects your financial status then you need to step back and re-evaluate.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


----------



## cornmorphs

dannylatics said:


> its a forum about reptiles.......... why get so wound up??? its onli a forum....
> 
> if some idiot trys weindin you up etc just laugh it off!! dnt get wound up tho, its olni the internet!!!! chin up mate


nah mate, you just get to the point when you get bored of helping people for nothing and they just take advantage.. theres more than one incident


----------



## cornmorphs

Montage_Morphs said:


> Well selective selling is just petty Nige, the hobby is about giving and recieveing.
> 
> If you were breeding corns for the hobby to give back to other hobbyist alike then you wouldn't chosing who or who not to sell to is just childish.
> 
> For whatever reasons you have decided to sell up, I think it's a shame. But you have obviously crossed the line where snakes are much more than just a hobby. When snakes become your income or if something goes wrong with the snakes that effects your financial status then you need to step back and re-evaluate.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


you've got a nerve...
this thread isnt for you


----------



## sparkle

Everyone has disagreements... we cant al love one another and think evryones perfect all the time..

surely in life people agree to disagree...

You run a business Nige not a popularity contest... if you make decisions about snakes that I or anyone else disagrees about then thats life...

not everyone 100% of the time will think youre right...

as a business man ( selling snakes i mean) thats something you need to deal with.. although its unfortunate to have buyers and sellers disgaree or question its part of this reptile hobby


try to have a think about selling up... i know youve been out of sorts recently and saying on a number of occasions youve had enough... but maybe after a think you might decide not to again... 

disagreeing about business practice is natural in life... and wil be natural when selling and buying snakes...

Just because I or anyone else disagrees with something you have decided to do does not mean you need to sell up./. they wil also agree with you ono many occasionstoo so try to see the green lights and not just the red before you make a final descision.. 



life would not be normal if we all agreed all the time...


----------



## Montage_Morphs

I am just saying it how I see it. 

The world is not out to get you Nigel... And people do have a right to disagree with your methods. That does not mean I disagree, I am merely pointing out that fact.


----------



## cornmorphs

sparkle said:


> Everyone has disagreements... we cant al love one another and think evryones perfect all the time..
> 
> surely in life people agree to disagree...
> 
> You run a business Nige not a popularity contest... if you make decisions about snakes that I or anyone else disagrees about then thats life...
> 
> not everyone 100% of the time will think youre right...
> 
> as a business man ( selling snakes i mean) thats something you need to deal with.. although its unfortunate to have buyers and sellers disgaree or question its part of this reptile hobby
> 
> 
> try to have a think about selling up... i know youve been out of sorts recently and saying on a number of occasions youve had enough... but maybe after a think you might decide not to again...
> 
> disagreeing about business practice is natural in life... and wil be natural when selling and buying snakes...
> 
> Just because I or anyone else disagrees with something you have decided to do does not mean you need to sell up./. they wil also agree with you ono many occasionstoo so try to see the green lights and not just the red before you make a final descision..
> 
> 
> 
> life would not be normal if we all agreed all the time...


thats it, carry on making up stories..
and one thing, i dont run a business


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

aww hun thats really sad, and i'm really angry that people could upset you so much! the lavender we got off you is the best looking little girl i have seen  was hoping to get all mine from you. Hope you do change you mind


----------



## cornmorphs

Montage_Morphs said:


> I am just saying it how I see it.
> 
> The world is not out to get you Nigel... And people do have a right to disagree with your methods. That does not mean I disagree, I am merely pointing out that fact.


there are a few that have been saying alot of stuff... no one has bothered saying anything to me..
just leave this thread, i dont want an open air row.. i sorted you personally and done a lot for you


----------



## 1949_sam

Oh Nige i can't belive what i've read  You have a wonderful collection and it would be a huge shame for you 2 sell most/all of them  And to the wa**er/Wa**ers who have p*ssed you off so much need a good :bash::bash:ing in. But i sort of know how you feel as i may also need to sell up most of mine  

We love ya babes and just remember your friends are here : victory:


----------



## Tops

Montage_Morphs said:


> Well selective selling is just petty Nige, the hobby is about giving and recieveing.
> 
> If you were breeding corns for the hobby to give back to other hobbyist alike then you wouldn't chosing who or who not to sell to is just childish.
> 
> For whatever reasons you have decided to sell up, I think it's a shame. But you have obviously crossed the line where snakes are much more than just a hobby. When snakes become your income or if something goes wrong with the snakes that effects your financial status then you need to step back and re-evaluate.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


 
Of course its fine to practise selective selling.
Surely you dont sell your snakes to any muppet who comes along but would like them to at least know what they are doing?
Its no different really to selling to people you can trust or respect. 
There are people I wouldnt sell a snake to because i dont believe they have a clue. Its my choice if i decide to sell to someone or not. Noone HAS to sell to anyone.


----------



## Jack

*taking advantage*

People will take advantage if you allow them to, you need to keep a check on things and set in some healthy boundaries about what you can/cant offer people. It'd be a shame to see someone such as yourself leave the Herp circles, as your experience is priceless.
Good luck to you, for whatever you may decide.


----------



## sparkle

cornmorphs said:


> thats it, carry on making up stories..
> and one thing, i dont run a business


 

ok wait..

mandy told me the female amber u sold her is male.. she had it probed...

she said you told her,, thats what happens..

i suggested she asked you for a refund for the price difference in the male/ female corn...

THATS IT


----------



## cornmorphs

Jack said:


> People will take advantage if you allow them to, you need to keep a check on things and set in some healthy boundaries about what you can/cant offer people. It'd be a shame to see someone such as yourself leave the Herp circles, as your experience is priceless.
> Good luck to you, for whatever you may decide.


no they wont mate, this kinda thing makes sure there will be no favours for people i hardly or dont know at all.
i still have alot of good mates, like you dude..


----------



## elle1331

wow i didnt see this coming, good luck in whatever you decide to do nigexxxxx

the perve secion will be lost without you lol lol


----------



## Morelia Matt

Not sure what this is all about but im sure you have your reasons for selling up, the best of luck with whatever you decide to do in future mate, Matt


----------



## cornmorphs

sparkle said:


> ok wait..
> 
> mandy told me the female amber u sold her is male.. she had it probed...
> 
> she said you told her,, thats what happens..
> 
> i suggested she asked you for a refund for the price difference in the male/ female corn...
> 
> THATS IT


yeah, and there would have been.
i work 60-80 hours a week, have 3 kids and several illness' that i have to deal with too... ineed a bit of time to get onto it.. there wouldnt havebeen a problem.
as i said, there has obviously been a mistake, i hold my hands up and WILL deal with it..
its the bitching i dont need, but a lot of people seem intent on ruining things for people.. want their piece of meat... well you have it, enjoy it your glory.


----------



## cornmorphs

Royal Boa said:


> Not sure what this is all about but im sure you have your reasons for selling up, the best of luck with whatever you decide to do in future mate, Matt


cheers matt.. i dont think it will be totally.. i think if i keep my project corns and sell all the adults, maybe take a year out.. probably not a bad idea.


----------



## Morelia Matt

cornmorphs said:


> cheers matt.. i dont think it will be totally.. i think if i keep my project corns and sell all the adults, maybe take a year out.. probably not a bad idea.


Yeah, a break may help a great deal, dont leave here completely anyway, wouldnt be the same again though, good luck with whatever you persue in life?


----------



## spirit975

STOP!!!

Right first this i believe started with is ME and MY amber Corn, which was sold as female but turns out to be male. Yes it was from Nige, but it is between me and him. I have NOT asked for a refund, so a refund was NOT turned down. I appreciate people trying to help me, but this is all spreading like Chinese Whispers, and getting way out of control. I have not asked anyone to speak to Nige on my behalf, nor did i expect them to do so.
I only had confirmation of the sex today and was not going to contact Nige re: money etc until i had got the confirmation.

Most of my collection of corns have come from Nige, and this is the only one i wasn`t thrilled with, and that was only due to the sex of it. I think its rash everybody jumping to conclusions over one snake.
This topic concerns only me, Nige and the corn, again, thanks for the thoughts but we are capable of sorting it between ourselves.


----------



## cornmorphs

Royal Boa said:


> Yeah, a break may help a great deal, dont leave here completely anyway, wouldnt be the same again though, good luck with whatever you persue in life?


yeah mate.. probably, we'll see.. i probably need to think about things, but i will sell up the majority


----------



## Jack

*founding member?*

I'm not 100%sure, but didnt you have involvement in setting/starting up this reptile forum?
Your a moderater, 35000 plus posts, respected by many of us in the herp world as well as those of us that use this service. 
Stop doubting yaself! why give in to those that wont last the distance, and are in it for the short term of that instant £ deal. try thinking what your asperations were when you started out in this game, if you feel you've strayed from that path, get ya mauchette cut the f***ers down get back on track. Jack.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

well if thats what you need to do hun do it, i for one will miss you even if i don't know you that well, i would rather buy off you than anyone due to the time you spent with me picking my lavender when you were so busy and all the help you've been to me, plus you are just a really nice guy, good luck in what you choose to do


----------



## pythonmorphs

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, and there would have been.
> i work 60-80 hours a week, have 3 kids and several illness' that i have to deal with too... ineed a bit of time to get onto it.. there wouldnt havebeen a problem.
> as i said, there has obviously been a mistake, i hold my hands up and WILL deal with it..
> its the bitching i dont need, but a lot of people seem intent on ruining things for people.. want their piece of meat... well you have it, enjoy it your glory.


Nige I have always admired you from afar (not in a gay way though) but I remember a year or two ago when you posted that you don't make a profit from your corns, and to continue to breed them etc is admirable in this day and age with all the work this entails for no financial gain. Which just goes to show you do it for the love of it. I take my hat off to you dude and hope you still continue to breed corns.


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> STOP!!!
> 
> Right first this i believe started with is ME and MY amber Corn, which was sold as female but turns out to be male. Yes it was from Nige, but it is between me and him. I have NOT asked for a refund, so a refund was NOT turned down. I appreciate people trying to help me, but this is all spreading like Chinese Whispers, and getting way out of control. I have not asked anyone to speak to Nige on my behalf, nor did i expect them to do so.
> I only had confirmation of the sex today and was not going to contact Nige re: money etc until i had got the confirmation.
> 
> Most of my collection of corns have come from Nige, and this is the only one i wasn`t thrilled with, and that was only due to the sex of it. I think its rash everybody jumping to conclusions over one snake.
> This topic concerns only me, Nige and the corn, again, thanks for the thoughts but we are capable of sorting it between ourselves.


i'd just like to say you were very thrilled with HER, only since finding out she has had a sex change you have been unhappy, which is fair enough..
but as i said, who am i to question Rich Z?, maybe i will have to from now on..
never had a problem ever, and never expect to have another one.. yeah i should have double checked..
i know


----------



## sami

edit..........CBA.

Mason


----------



## Snakes r grreat

pythonmorphs said:


> Nige I have always admired you from afar (not in a gay way though) but I remember a year or two ago when you posted that you don't make a profit from your corns, and to continue to breed them etc is admirable in this day and age with all the work this entails for no financial gain. Which just goes to show you do it for the love of it. I take my hat off to you dude and hope you still continue to breed corns.


Well said! Nige has been forced in the past to prove that he is not a big businessman from his corns, yet again, he gets laid into by the tits on here. (Not you spirit)


----------



## cornmorphs

Jack said:


> I'm not 100%sure, but didnt you have involvement in setting/starting up this reptile forum?
> Your a moderater, 35000 plus posts, respected by many of us in the herp world as well as those of us that use this service.
> Stop doubting yaself! why give in to those that wont last the distance, and are in it for the short term of that instant £ deal. try thinking what your asperations were when you started out in this game, if you feel you've strayed from that path, get ya mauchette cut the f***ers down get back on track. Jack.


i dont doubt myself mate


----------



## cornmorphs

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> well if thats what you need to do hun do it, i for one will miss you even if i don't know you that well, i would rather buy off you than anyone due to the time you spent with me picking my lavender when you were so busy and all the help you've been to me, plus you are just a really nice guy, good luck in what you choose to do


thanks fi that


----------



## brian

It will be a shame to lose someone of you caliber off the forum think most ment to say it but din't.
wouldent it be easyer to just block the knobheads from the forum thats what id do
But if not All the best for the future m8


----------



## *H*

Well whatever you decide to do Nige, good luck mate 
just ignore the tossers, your mates know you well enough to know your a good bloke


----------



## 1949_sam

Tops said:


> Of course its fine to practise selective selling.
> Surely you dont sell your snakes to any muppet who comes along but would like them to at least know what they are doing?
> Its no different really to selling to people you can trust or respect.
> There are people I wouldnt sell a snake to because i dont believe they have a clue. Its my choice if i decide to sell to someone or not. Noone HAS to sell to anyone.


I 2nd that as when i sold my hatchlings i asked people basic questions on there care and if they got it right then i sold em if not then no deal.



sparkle said:


> ok wait..
> 
> mandy told me the female amber u sold her is male.. she had it probed...
> 
> she said you told her,, thats what happens..
> 
> i suggested she asked you for a refund for the price difference in the male/ female corn...
> 
> THATS IT


Ok the same thing happend with me as i bought a adult female butter (probed female by us) and a adult female ghost (probed male by us) off a member on here (NOT NIGE).....

When we got home from the barking show we probed them (as forgot to take the probes with us) and i contacted the person i bought them off and when i told him he was like well i was sold it as a female from nige (ghost corn) and i was like well mistakes happen and i lost out on £135 for that ghost and i never had a go at nige for it.....

I just told him in a PM and he said he's really sorry even tho he didn't need to as the person i bought it off should have had him poped/probed by someone else as i always make sure now.

And all breeders can make mistakes it's part of life and poping a hatchling corn you can only be 100% sure with the males, females are much harder.....

If nige was a bad person then why did he refund me the £60 deposit i paid him for a corn i could no longer buy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs

pythonmorphs said:


> Nige I have always admired you from afar (not in a gay way though) but I remember a year or two ago when you posted that you don't make a profit from your corns, and to continue to breed them etc is admirable in this day and age with all the work this entails for no financial gain. Which just goes to show you do it for the love of it. I take my hat off to you dude and hope you still continue to breed corns.


no thats cool mate.. to be fair, i have always put the money back in, if i do sell up obviously there will be a lot of money so i will have to declare it, iknow that... even short term it would be concidered making money until they all go.. so thats cool, but uptil now no nothing worth talking about.
cheers for that mate


----------



## spirit975

cornmorphs said:


> i'd just like to say you were very thrilled with HER, only since finding out she has had a sex change you have been unhappy, which is fair enough..
> but as i said, who am i to question Rich Z?, maybe i will have to from now on..
> never had a problem ever, and never expect to have another one.. yeah i should have double checked..
> i know


Yes, it`s a superb snake in excellent health and absolutely stunning...just the wrong sex!


----------



## cornmorphs

1949_sam said:


> I 2nd that as when i sold my hatchlings i asked people basic questions on there care and if they got it right then i sold em if not then no deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the same thing happend with me as i bought a adult female butter (probed female by us) and a adult female ghost (probed male by us) off a member on here (NOT NIGE).....
> 
> When we got home from the barking show we probed them (as forgot to take the probes with us) and i contacted the person i bought them off and when i told him he was like well i was sold it as a female from nige (ghost corn) and i was like well mistakes happen and i lost out on £135 for that ghost and i never had a go at nige for it.....
> 
> I just told him in a PM and he said he's really sorry even tho he didn't need to as the person i bought it off should have had him poped/probed by someone else as i always make sure now.
> 
> And all breeders can make mistakes it's part of life and poping a hatchling corn you can only be 100% sure with the males, females are much harder.....
> 
> If nige was a bad person then why did he refund me the £60 deposit i paid him for a corn i could no longer buy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i openly admitted i didnt know how to pop until 2 years or so ago..
i THOUGHT i was doing it right, but with the help of kathy love i am now confident i dont get them wrong (for legal purposes and the pc idiots... i 99.99% say that lol)


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

anytime mate i speak as i find,


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> Yes, it`s a superb snake in excellent health and absolutely stunning...just the wrong sex!


and it will be sorted, dont worry..
too many people know me and where i live for me to get away with robbing someone, and with respect to the snake... i certainly wouldnt be doing it over that kinda value IF i was going to do it


----------



## bosshogg

wouldnt be the same without you here Nige who's going to put me straight and answer all my dumb corn questions 

*big cuddle*
Clare


----------



## 1949_sam

spirit975 said:


> STOP!!!
> 
> Right first this i believe started with is ME and MY amber Corn, which was sold as female but turns out to be male. Yes it was from Nige, but it is between me and him. I have NOT asked for a refund, so a refund was NOT turned down. I appreciate people trying to help me, but this is all spreading like Chinese Whispers, and getting way out of control. I have not asked anyone to speak to Nige on my behalf, nor did i expect them to do so.
> I only had confirmation of the sex today and was not going to contact Nige re: money etc until i had got the confirmation.
> 
> Most of my collection of corns have come from Nige, and this is the only one i wasn`t thrilled with, and that was only due to the sex of it. I think its rash everybody jumping to conclusions over one snake.
> This topic concerns only me, Nige and the corn, again, thanks for the thoughts but we are capable of sorting it between ourselves.


Thats nice of you to clear that up and yes some people on here know everything LOL. But nige will sort you out just give him time as he sorted me out even tho he didn't have too : victory:



cornmorphs said:


> i openly admitted i didnt know how to pop until 2 years or so ago..
> i THOUGHT i was doing it right, but with the help of kathy love i am now confident i dont get them wrong (for legal purposes and the pc idiots... i 99.99% say that lol)


I know hun and thats what we did asked kathy love for some vids and a man at cpr showed us how to pop/probe and it's a hard thing to learn (well for me LOL) but yea i'd say i was also 99.98% confident :lol2:


----------



## Niccired

thats a real shame nige! i havnt been on the forum that long but you have always been very informative regarding any corn morphs i require! Its a shame that this world is full of toss*rs :-x

You are a top guy! :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

thanks to all the people who have supported me and pm me... my pm box has gone from empty to almost 200 lol (mods get 250 lol)
i'll be ok, dont you all worry..
probably be for the best, just not the way i would have wanted it..
but hey, with the projects i have i'll be producing in a year/2 years some amazing corns, so dont think i am gonna totally leave..
be more like a well earned break... and think, if i dont have eggs in the summer maybe i can take my family on their 1st holiday? that will be nice.


----------



## kennedykrew

cornmorphs said:


> thanks to all the people who have supported me and pm me... my pm box has gone from empty to almost 200 lol (mods get 250 lol)
> i'll be ok, dont you all worry..
> probably be for the best, just not the way i would have wanted it..
> but hey, with the projects i have i'll be producing in a year/2 years some amazing corns, so dont think i am gonna totally leave..
> be more like a well earned break... and think, if i dont have eggs in the summer maybe i can take my family on their 1st holiday? that will be nice.


Dunno if i'm still on ignore list Nige .... but is there more to this thread than meets the eye??? 
you do seem a little emotional!!


----------



## Niccired

cornmorphs said:


> thanks to all the people who have supported me and pm me... my pm box has gone from empty to almost 200 lol (mods get 250 lol)
> i'll be ok, dont you all worry..
> probably be for the best, just not the way i would have wanted it..
> but hey, with the projects i have i'll be producing in a year/2 years some amazing corns, so dont think i am gonna totally leave..
> be more like a well earned break... and think, if i dont have eggs in the summer maybe i can take my family on their 1st holiday? that will be nice.


 
yeah have a nice holiday!!! :no1: Treat your kids and partner like mad- they are the only people you need to think about! bugger everyone else!


----------



## cornmorphs

kennedykrew said:


> WTF ??? I know i'm on your ignore list but surely it's not partly from what i've said is it?! ..... For everyone who can see this ..... me and Nigel had a dissagreement over the price of one corn!!
> I know most people on this forum like you and you sometimes even make them laugh :lol2:
> It wouldnt be the same without 'cornmorphs'


nah its cool mate.. 
taken you off now lol..


----------



## cornmorphs

kennedykrew said:


> Dunno if i'm still on ignore list Nige .... but is there more to this thread than meets the eye???
> you do seem a little emotional!!


yeah, i could clear this up right now if i wanted..
most involved have realised what they have done, and how they have read things wrongly


----------



## Sueg65

Sorry to hear that you are feeling this way, we for one will miss your input on the forum. We have never bought off you but that is due to the distance between us and we like to pick up any snakes we buy ourselves. To us you have always come across as one of the most decent, honest and helpful people on this forum. 
Hope that a little time out will make you feel better. Wishing you all the best for your future.


----------



## kennedykrew

cornmorphs said:


> nah its cool mate..
> taken you off now lol..


Good Good ..... I'm only an arse after my 6th Fosters! :lol2:

I'm a nice guy really!


----------



## 1949_sam

cornmorphs said:


> thanks to all the people who have supported me and pm me... my pm box has gone from empty to almost 200 lol (mods get 250 lol)
> i'll be ok, dont you all worry..
> probably be for the best, just not the way i would have wanted it..
> but hey, with the projects i have i'll be producing in a year/2 years some amazing corns, so dont think i am gonna totally leave..
> be more like a well earned break... and think, if i dont have eggs in the summer maybe i can take my family on their 1st holiday? that will be nice.


Aww hun, we are gonna be here always for ya as your a great person and you have been there for me (you know what i mean by that) when i needed someone to talk to and that would have been hard for you as you have a family so you had/have an idea of what i was/am going though....

And i know how you feel about the holiday thing as non of my mates/friends will look after all my pets, so i will be down sizing mine a lot soon....

I wish you and your family all the best in life  x x x


----------



## cornmorphs

Sueg65 said:


> Sorry to hear that you are feeling this way, we for one will miss your input on the forum. We have never bought off you but that is due to the distance between us and we like to pick up any snakes we buy ourselves. To us you have always come across as one of the most decent, honest and helpful people on this forum.
> Hope that a little time out will make you feel better. Wishing you all the best for your future.


i'll still be here... i'm not gonna walk away from the forum, i have too many mates.. without reptiles, well i'd manage, i have a family and a job, but it would leave a big hole.


----------



## cornmorphs

kennedykrew said:


> Good Good ..... I'm only an arse after my 6th Fosters! :lol2:
> 
> I'm a nice guy really!


thats most of the time though mate :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

1949_sam said:


> Aww hun, we are gonna be here always for ya as your a great person and you have been there for me (you know what i mean by that) when i needed someone to talk to and that would have been hard for you as you have a family so you had/have an idea of what i was/am going though....
> 
> And i know how you feel about the holiday thing as non of my mates/friends will look after all my pets, so i will be down sizing mine a lot soon....
> 
> I wish you and your family all the best in life  x x x


yeah, you and several hundred others... and most have pmd me too, so thanks for that everyone..
i maybe should change the title to 'having a break' now, i have these projects i want to complete, some are not going to be worthmuch once they are done, but to produce some of them myself when they havent been oin the uk for sale for long will be special.


----------



## kennedykrew

cornmorphs said:


> thats most of the time though mate :lol2:


yeah but i'm cutting back .... i'm only on number 3 at the mo'!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 1949_sam

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, you and several hundred others... and most have pmd me too, so thanks for that everyone..
> i maybe should change the title to 'having a break' now, i have these projects i want to complete, some are not going to be worthmuch once they are done, but to produce some of them myself when they havent been oin the uk for sale for long will be special.


 well good luck with that hun, and change the title please : victory: and i would have PM'd you but i new it would be full :lol2:


----------



## ant29nhampton

aww nige dont let people get to you most on here now your a great guy that helps any1 out i am so proud to have you as my mate even though most of what you and jason says go over my head you make me feel great after seeing you and kattie and kids as ushaley im down and you cheer me up im allways here for you hugs ant


----------



## cornmorphs

ant29nhampton said:


> aww nige dont let people get to you most on here now your a great guy that helps any1 out i am so proud to have you as my mate even though most of what you and jason says go over my head you make me feel great after seeing you and kattie and kids as ushaley im down and you cheer me up im allways here for you hugs ant


cheers Ant, nice to know you all care..
i think i probably need a break anyway, just sell the others and have a break for a year, just feed up the others.. not sure i would know what to do with my time with only a few corns... well and the royals SHE wants lol


----------



## Tops

Once youve sold a few your only going to have to buy a bino royal anyway


----------



## mask-of-sanity

wow nigel thats a big decision to make......you got to do whats best for you and your family...your well respected by loads of people and thats all that counts


----------



## dani11983

OMG! 

I havn't been on the forum that much recently so I didn't know anything. Just to back up what most people have said:

I find Nige a considerate, genuine, trusting and trustworthy top bloke whom I admire and consider a friend. 

Please don't go Nige! Your my font of all corn knowledge!


----------



## sami

cornmorphs said:


> not sure i would know what to do with my time with only a few corns... well and the royals SHE wants lol


you will come to your senses, stop messing about with corns and buy some retics 


Don't worry mate...happens to the best of us 

Mason


----------



## Diablo

Nige I know how you feel mate I was like it the other day thinking about selling up and not bothering. I totally understand on what your saying about people being complete idiots and jumping to conclusions at the end of the day its up to you and your customers how you conduct the sale etc. Others shouldnt get involved and rumours shouldnt circulate around without people knowing the full facts first. You could always bump corns off and get into lizards lol we are a much nicer bunch lol  No but on a serious note mate do what you think is best and follow your heart and not listen to muppets. Also why on earth are people saying you will be missed its not like your going to the bloody moon is it. Hes considering selling up hes corns not leaving the forum. Anyway hes not allowed to leave the bricks would fall down  Nige you know where i am if you need a chat  keep that chin up high and screw the lil people who dont have a bloody clue 

Peace out A town


----------



## cornmorphs

dani11983 said:


> OMG!
> 
> I havn't been on the forum that much recently so I didn't know anything. Just to back up what most people have said:
> 
> I find Nige a considerate, genuine, trusting and trustworthy top bloke whom I admire and consider a friend.
> 
> Please don't go Nige! Your my font of all corn knowledge!


dani here is a good example... i seem to remember the 1st time i ever met you, you took corns from me, i received the money LATER by paypal..
thats how much i rob people


----------



## cornmorphs

quixotic_axolotl said:


> you will come to your senses, stop messing about with corns and buy some retics
> 
> 
> Don't worry mate...happens to the best of us
> 
> Mason


nah she said no a long time ago..
i think a pair of 'bino royals will be coming though once i can finance them


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Nige I know how you feel mate I was like it the other day thinking about selling up and not bothering. I totally understand on what your saying about people being complete idiots and jumping to conclusions at the end of the day its up to you and your customers how you conduct the sale etc. Others shouldnt get involved and rumours shouldnt circulate around without people knowing the full facts first. You could always bump corns off and get into lizards lol we are a much nicer bunch lol  No but on a serious note mate do what you think is best and follow your heart and not listen to muppets. Also why on earth are people saying you will be missed its not like your going to the bloody moon is it. Hes considering selling up hes corns not leaving the forum. Anyway hes not allowed to leave the bricks would fall down  Nige you know where i am if you need a chat  keep that chin up high and screw the lil people who dont have a bloody clue
> 
> Peace out A town


i thik everyone knows what i am like...
i am the softest natured guy, thats why pixie bex called me 'nigey bear' and a lot of the people (inc misses) call me it all the time lol..
but when i go, i generally go full on mental.
i wont sell up, as i said a few times, i\ll keep the projects, i dont know how many that is but probably still 30-40 snakes.. which is still alot.
means i have 100 or so to sell lol.. get the royals and maybe end up with about 50 snakes


----------



## Diablo

Nice one mate I know what you mean still stay with the hobby and just sell what you want and enjoy it


----------



## rockkeeper

so have good break m8, enjoy your self ,missus, and kids, 
and get the bino's ,
think back to when ya first started getting corns, good wernt it,


----------



## dani11983

cornmorphs said:


> dani here is a good example... i seem to remember the 1st time i ever met you, you took corns from me, i received the money LATER by paypal..
> thats how much i rob people


Yes I did, had known you about 2hrs and left yours with £250 (something like that!) worth of snake that I hadn't paid for and Nigel knew nothing more about me that a hotmail email address.


----------



## wohic

If you want me to snake sit any for as long as it takes .............
well you know you only need ask Nige


----------



## cornmorphs

dani11983 said:


> Yes I did, had known you about 2hrs and left yours with £250 (something like that!) worth of snake that I hadn't paid for and Nigel knew nothing more about me that a hotmail email address.


and you wont have been the only one.. sometimes you just have an instint, if i was wrong i;d never have seen you again.


----------



## dani11983

cornmorphs said:


> and you wont have been the only one.. sometimes you just have an instint, if i was wrong i;d never have seen you again.


The first thing I said to Rob as I got in the car to leave was "Nice bloke. Too trusting for his own good, though."


----------



## karma

cornmorphs said:


> nah mate, you just get to the point when you get bored of helping people for nothing and they just take advantage.. theres more than one incident


 
Hey there i dont know you or have ever dealt with you but i know what you mean,
I get 2 or 3 people a day asking me to do something or fix something (sometimes reptile related sometimes not)and you just get to a point when you just wanna say fu?? o??,
I calmed myself down and printed a sheet of saying dont ask if you will be offended by the answer,(and stuck it on my door),

I am at a point when anyone visits and asks me to do them a favour i just say you do me 1 first and f??? o??,good friends truely do understand what its like or they try to understand and give you some leway,anyone that still ask well let em take a running jump.

Dont give up your hobby or lifestyle for anyone else,you should only ever give it up for yourself.

Hope that all made sense,And goodluck in your decisions.

(posted this after only reading 4 pages so hope all makes sense).


----------



## eeji

Respect mate : victory: bollox to the idiots, do your thing for you! If it wasn't for you I wouldn't know a thing about or even be interested in all the different morphs, so I'd also like to personally thank you for all your help, advice, chat and general silliness that keeps this place smiling 

...and for the record, Nige also sent out a snake on a courier for me before I'd paid him too, then offered me a refund no questions asked when she stopped eating.

CHEERS NIGE :cheers: ....don't be a stranger


----------



## Athravan

Scale down, don't sell up, you'll still be a legend here... We all need a break now and again. If you ever need a chat you know where I am


----------



## captaincaveman

Only just spotted this thread, sh*t dude, you gonna go through with it? Im glad your not going all out though, i know you were talking at one point of everything going, glad it aint total

Ive mentioned it a few times myself about just dropping off the radar online and doing my own thing(like that breeder you know), still may, this news is making me thing it even more

Well you know where i am dude:no1:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

God, you go out for the day and all hell breaks loose!

Nige, hope you're ok and all the best, brain too dead to read all the thread but I'm guessing we wont see you online so much, which'll be a shame  but all the best and I hope you come back soon!

Oh and if I got this all wrong please ignore! x


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> Only just spotted this thread, sh*t dude, you gonna go through with it? Im glad your not going all out though, i know you were talking at one point of everything going, glad it aint total
> 
> Ive mentioned it a few times myself about just dropping off the radar online and doing my own thing(like that breeder you know), still may, this news is making me thing it even more
> 
> Well you know where i am dude:no1:


Don't drop off the radar just yet as i'd miss ya babes  And i'm glad that nige has a load of great mates around him male/female : victory:


----------



## AuntyLizard

My god nige mate cant believe what i've just read but the family must always must be number one might be intrested in some of the snakes will p.m you when i've worked some of my finances out

Mark and Liz


----------



## ant29nhampton

you no were i am if you need anything nige and you can come play with mine any time wink wink lol


----------



## scottiedog

cornmorphs said:


> i hope i calm down, i havent been this pissed off for a loooooooooooong time.


sorry to hear this mate !!!!! you truely are one of the good guys !!!!!! hope the chill out time might help you change your mind.....if not i wish you well in the future :no1::no1:


----------



## Iliria

i have been offline for a few days so i only just saw this, i can't believe it. i have never bought anything off you myself but i've heard about you and all i here is good. theres always idiots around and its a pity they spoil so much for so many.

i hope things work out for you in some way or another **hugs**


----------



## Paul Chase

I'm sorry to here that mate.
I know exactly how you feel i had the same sort of prob a couple of years ago, (you know when as this was the time i came on here with a different user name to what every one knew me. You know who i was and kept my secret for that i thank you).
Get off here and enjoy life and family for a while as i did. You will soon have your heart in the hobby again in no time.
If there any thing i can do just shout.


----------



## kennedykrew

ant29nhampton said:


> you no were i am if you need anything nige and you can come play with mine any time wink wink lol


My God!!!! is nothing sacred ant!?!? lol :smile:


----------



## kickarse99

bloody hell!!!! i went to see nige yesterday to pick up a snake, she is a stunner by the way thank you very much, and he is a top bloke, he has always been good to me even wen i asked him a thousand and 1 questions he still finds time to answer them. iv seen ur collection and drooled big time, you have some amazing animals that are in fantasitc condition. bollox to the critics, all they have to do is look at ur snakes top notch thats all i have to say. good luck wiv wot eva u do mate.


----------



## ant29nhampton

no ed lol:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kennedykrew

cheeky lil devil :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lampropeltis

whats goin on?????
u cant be leavin nige

if you are you'll be missed chief!!!!!!!!


----------



## captaincaveman

You know what dude, after reading some of the terrible comments recently, i reckon im gonna dip off the radar tonight and just do my own thing, Im really happy keeping my snakes but i dont want to get that tainted by some peoples attitudes


----------



## lampropeltis

captaincaveman said:


> You know what dude, after reading some of the terrible comments recently, i reckon im gonna dip off the radar tonight and just do my own thing, Im really happy keeping my snakes but i dont want to get that tainted by some peoples attitudes


 
i also pondered havin a break the other day
some people realy do have the wrong attitude at the moment
and sadly its starting to ruin the hobby we all love


----------



## Pauline

We, or should I say I, appreciate your knowledge and willingness to help people out with advice etc. and would hate to see you go. Keep going Nige, even if it is only for your own satisfaction of knowing you're doing your bit for the snakes. Never mind what people say. I have always respected your expertise and advice.


----------



## Fangio

What the hell is going on here?

Why are people getting so worked up?

Nige, you're a top guy and I have a lot of respect for ya. Take a time out or something. There's no need to make a rash decision based on the opinions/troublemaking of other people. Putting it bluntly......f*** 'em.

Alternately sell everything and keep retics!

Worked for me!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio

captaincaveman said:


> You know what dude, after reading some of the terrible comments recently, i reckon im gonna dip off the radar tonight and just do my own thing, Im really happy keeping my snakes but i dont want to get that tainted by some peoples attitudes


Hey the forum wouldn't be the same without you either dude.


----------



## asnakecalled?

its very sad  to here your thinking of selling up. 
i for 1 will be sad to see you go you have been a great help to me over the last 2 years, it will be a very sad day in england and the world when a breeder/hobbiest with youe experance packs in (who will i ask my stupid questions to now).
and you will be a great loss to most of us on the forum, i realy hope you change your mind and stay, any way as a mod you could always ban the people that p*ss you off.


----------



## Daredevil

How comes all the good people are deciding to leave!!

We need good people on the forum, otherwise there's no point in having the forum (if you get what i mean). :bash:


----------



## lampropeltis

Fangio said:


> Hey the forum wouldn't be the same without you either dude.


 
ive not been here long enuf so if i went no one would notice
but i agree with fangio your also part of the furniture


----------



## Fangio

quixotic_axolotl said:


> you will come to your senses, stop messing about with corns and buy some retics
> 
> 
> Don't worry mate...happens to the best of us
> 
> Mason


Ah it seems I'm not the only one encouraging you into getting retics!:no1:


----------



## twodogs

know what your going through mate ...been through some testing times meself lately and nige has been a rock ....great bloke ...:no1:


----------



## asnakecalled?

captaincaveman said:


> You know what dude, after reading some of the terrible comments recently, i reckon im gonna dip off the radar tonight and just do my own thing, Im really happy keeping my snakes but i dont want to get that tainted by some peoples attitudes


you will be a great loss to i mean who will put the the pics on for me to drool over now


----------



## Fangio

lampropeltis said:


> ive not been here long enuf so if i went no one would notice
> but i agree with fangio your also part of the furniture


I would notice. I may have been a bit mean on one thread (can't remember if it was you or someone else now!) but like you being here dude


----------



## SuperTed

blah i might aswell leave to it seems to be the fashion at the moment.


----------



## asnakecalled?

*NO* the forum is falling apart, the better members are thinking of leaving just because some f*cking nuggets cany keep there mouths closed and stop the bitching *(you know who you are)*
my god whats the world commin to when people with the same hobby cant get along, you all may aswell help the R.S.P.C.A *stop* reptile keeping.


----------



## Lostcorn

Sorry to hear this Nige.

Hope you dont leave completely.

You have helped alot of people.

regards

John


----------



## Fangio

SuperTed said:


> blah i might aswell leave to it seems to be the fashion at the moment.


Make sure the door hit's ya where the good lord split ya!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## twodogs

Liz_n_Mark said:


> My god nige mate cant believe what i've just read but the family must always must be number one might be intrested in some of the snakes will p.m you when i've worked some of my finances out
> 
> Mark and Liz


cmon mark ....let the man have some time to grieve ......


----------



## SSamm

sorry to hear this, people can be right t**sers, you seemed like a really nice guy when i met ya, and very nice snakes at that

do hope you dont downsize too much, as you do have some very pics to look at! 

good luck in whatever desision you choose


----------



## Anthony

Montage_Morphs said:


> Well selective selling is just petty Nige, the hobby is about giving and recieveing.
> 
> If you were breeding corns for the hobby to give back to other hobbyist alike then you wouldn't chosing who or who not to sell to is just childish.
> 
> For whatever reasons you have decided to sell up, I think it's a shame. But you have obviously crossed the line where snakes are much more than just a hobby. When snakes become your income or if something goes wrong with the snakes that effects your financial status then you need to step back and re-evaluate.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


I haven't read the whole of this thread and am not sure exactly what has gone on .. but i bet your one of the flippin twits that has peeved Nige off :diablo::censor::blahblah::2wallbang:whip2:rant2: :war:

NIGE MATE .. DO NOT GIVE UP BECAUSE OF CERTAIN GRASSHOLES .. PLEASE REALLY DO THINK THIS OVER MATE, THIS IS YOUR LIFE AND HOBBY DON'T LET SILLY COMMENTS OR THOUGHTS BOTHER YOU !!!!

I AM ON MSN IF YOU WANA CHAT MATE .. PLEASE DO NOT GIVE UP !!!!!

WE ALL GO THROUGH BAD TIMES .. BUT THEN JUST LOOK BACK ON THE GOOD TIMES AND THAT ERRASES ALL THE BAD TIMES AND MAKES EVERYTHING WORTHWILE/ENJOYABLE.

Sorry for the caps btw.


----------



## dannylatics

everyone stop bitching and grow up! were all reptile lovers so get a grip. 

Don;t spread rumours on here, what ever has gon on has nothing to do with any one bar cornmorph and certain parties, but Nige, you shouldn't be telling all on here either as you are just as guilty as them if you talk about disagreements which have nothing to do with us

Everyone involved should make up or shut up, end of the day its a forum for reptile hobbyists a like, not for bitching. If you wanna bitch then take it outside, don;t ruin the board for others


----------



## spirit975

Well maybe as its seems i`m behind most of this, i should be the one ducking out and not all you non-trouble makers


----------



## Anthony

LOL Julia (for the edit of my post) .. well her reply really has annoyed me and it isn't even ment at me ... she really does have a flaming cheek :diablo::blahblah::censor::2wallbang::cussing::rant2:


:grouphug: For Nige


----------



## Fangio

dannylatics said:


> everyone stop bitching and grow up! were all reptile lovers so get a grip.
> 
> Don;t spread rumours on here, what ever has gon on has nothing to do with any one bar cornmorph and certain parties, but Nige, you shouldn't be telling all on here either as you are just as guilty as them if you talk about disagreements which have nothing to do with us
> 
> Everyone involved should make up or shut up, end of the day its a forum for reptile hobbyists a like, not for bitching. If you wanna bitch then take it outside, don;t ruin the board for others


Totally agree.

Anthony as you said you have no idea what's going on and hadn't read the whole thread so that comment was totally uncalled for.



.....can't we all just....get along?

*starts grouphug*


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> Well maybe as its seems i`m behind most of this, i should be the one ducking out and not all you non-trouble makers


to be fair mand, no its not really..
my main problem was the bitching behind my back.. i have now seen many pms and msn convos from most involved, so i can TRUELY see what you have all put, and yes some of you are total brown nosing two faced gits.. and yes, you are still talkng to me on msn now...
shows who you're friends are..
and there was talk of court?? over a wrongly sexed snake? that is incredible, that might even make me sell the lot and delete the account, IT WASNT AMANDA that said that, but ffs if its come to people getting sued for an incorrect sexing of a snake?, well then there simply is no point.


----------



## Fangio

Montage_Morphs said:


> Well selective selling is just petty Nige, the hobby is about giving and recieveing.


err...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/59541-male-ice-lava-anery-sale.html#post862912 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

No harm in selling to those you want to sell to. I know I'd want my animals going to a good home.


----------



## SSamm

cornmorphs said:


> but ffs if its come to people getting sued for an incorrect sexing of a snake?, well then there simply is no point.


 
that would be the most crazy thing i have every heard!


----------



## WeThePeople

dannylatics said:


> everyone stop bitching and grow up! were all reptile lovers so get a grip.
> 
> Don;t spread rumours on here, what ever has gon on has nothing to do with any one bar cornmorph and certain parties, but Nige, you shouldn't be telling all on here either as you are just as guilty as them if you talk about disagreements which have nothing to do with us
> 
> Everyone involved should make up or shut up, end of the day its a forum for reptile hobbyists a like, not for bitching. If you wanna bitch then take it outside, don;t ruin the board for others


I think when you come on wednesday we will have a proper long man hug, cuddly enough for all the forum to feel the love. It'll be a manly hug and not gay at all though.

One thing i have noticed is that there is a person on here that seems to be right in the middle of the wich hunts, even when they are nothing to do with her (Or him ). There's a minority of people on here who are doing it all the time, as soon as someone has a problem they all jump on the bandwagon without the facts.


----------



## Fangio

cornmorphs said:


> but ffs if its come to people getting sued for an incorrect sexing of a snake?, well then there simply is no point.


:lol2: That's a pretty extreme response! We all know that some males clench and will probe as female and some are just borderline. Sexing isn't always 100%.


----------



## cornmorphs

dani11983 said:


> The first thing I said to Rob as I got in the car to leave was "Nice bloke. Too trusting for his own good, though."


yeah, and one of the people i sorted out most on here, i think will be the one to bring me down too.. so much for doing favours


----------



## SSamm

Fangio said:


> :lol2: That's a pretty extreme response! We all know that some males clench and will probe as female and some are just borderline. Sexing isn't always 100%.


agreed, i bought a bloodred from crystal palace reptile, was really after a female blood, darren popped her as female

a year later, i now know how to probe, she is a he... i havnt complained


----------



## cornmorphs

Fangio said:


> :lol2: That's a pretty extreme response! We all know that some males clench and will probe as female and some are just borderline. Sexing isn't always 100%.


yeah thats it mate...
i'll stll sell the ones i was talking about, and take a little time to concider what i want to do with the hobby..
after reading some of the convos, it seems that a lot of so called friends are soooo two faced its unreal.. who do i trust now eh?
just be careful peeps who you choose are your friends


----------



## Fangio

your_only_nightmare said:


> agreed, i bought a bloodred from crystal palace reptile, was really after a female blood, darren popped her as female
> 
> a year later, i now know how to probe, he is a she... i havnt complained


re-read that


----------



## kezza

cornmorphs jus ignore the 2 faced people , u do what u want to do , its ur life lead it how u want : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

your_only_nightmare said:


> agreed, i bought a bloodred from crystal palace reptile, was really after a female blood, darren popped her as female
> 
> a year later, i now know how to probe, he is a she... i havnt complained


sounds like you got what you wanted?


----------



## SSamm

cornmorphs said:


> sounds like you got what you wanted?


 
oops, i worded that wrong, she is a he


----------



## SSamm

Fangio said:


> re-read that


re-read and re-wrote


----------



## kezza

bein 2 faced is just down to jelousey , keep ur head held high


----------



## Esarosa

Aw Nige i'm so sorry (not read whole thread fifteen pages blimey  ) but you shouldn't sell up.

Off what i've heard from most people on here you're one of the best corn breeders in the UK.

You've offered me so much help in the past, and your an absolute star.

Some people will make a mountain out of an ant hill.

Don't let ignorant people make you give up a hobby you love. They're not worth your time. N it's only you n the animals that will suffer if u let them win.


----------



## Anthony

Sam means it turned out male lol


----------



## cornmorphs

your_only_nightmare said:


> oops, i worded that wrong, she is a he


thats my point exactly.. he has quite possibly the best collection andmost expensive collection of reptiles in the uk, now if darren/cpr can get it wrong, then well simply anyone can..
as rep shops go, cpr is pretty much the tops with knowledge and with what they have and can get.


----------



## Fangio

cornmorphs said:


> yeah thats it mate...
> i'll stll sell the ones i was talking about, and take a little time to concider what i want to do with the hobby..
> after reading some of the convos, it seems that a lot of so called friends are soooo two faced its unreal.. who do i trust now eh?
> just be careful peeps who you choose are your friends


Trust in your own knowledge that you always try and "do the right thing". If people wanna act like idiots then don't waste time with them. Don't give up a hobby because of some whiny bitches. I've been involved in a similar thing at a workplace. It's not nice.

I sold someone here a mis-sexed beardie (which was a male sold to me as female by a shop). It happens.

Dwarf retic breeding FTW!:no1:


----------



## brian

cornmorphs said:


> sounds like you got what you wanted?


 
YOU SAID IT Think about that m8 aswell if you jack in thay have got what they want.....


----------



## cornmorphs

Katiexx said:


> Aw Nige i'm so sorry (not read whole thread fifteen pages blimey  ) but you shouldn't sell up.
> 
> Off what i've heard from most people on here you're one of the best corn breeders in the UK.
> 
> You've offered me so much help in the past, and your an absolute star.
> 
> Some people will make a mountain out of an ant hill.
> 
> Don't let ignorant people make you give up a hobby you love. They're not worth your time. N it's only you n the animals that will suffer if u let them win.


wel i wouldnt go anywhere near that, i might have one of the better known names purely coz i post a lot.. there are many breeders out there that have more and dont want to be known...
but i know what you mean.. thanks


----------



## cornmorphs

cheers you guys, i will need to empty the 250 pm inbox again shortly for the 2nd time today.


----------



## SSamm

cornmorphs said:


> thats my point exactly.. he has quite possibly the best collection andmost expensive collection of reptiles in the uk, now if darren/cpr can get it wrong, then well simply anyone can..
> as rep shops go, cpr is pretty much the tops with knowledge and with what they have and can get.


 
its a easy made mistake

i popped a female as a male... as a hathcling it was a male, but im guessing shes just a deep female, as now shes grown on, it has changed


----------



## Esarosa

hehe, want me to add to it 

You're a fantastic person n breeder nige. You're knowledgeable n are always willing to help others .like i said don't let the jealous idiots get to ya, you're worth more than them


----------



## Fangio

your_only_nightmare said:


> its a easy made mistake
> 
> i popped a female as a male... as a hathcling it was a male, but im guessing shes just a deep female, as now shes grown on, it has changed


How do you "pop" a female as a male? Imaginary hemipene?:lol2:


----------



## SSamm

brian said:


> YOU SAID IT Think about that m8 aswell if you jack in thay have got what they want.....


i worded it wrong, i didnt get what i wanted


----------



## SSamm

Fangio said:


> How do you "pop" a female as a male? Imaginary hemipene?:lol2:


thats the thing, something came out, some females are deeper than others it happens with probing too. the probe goes in further, and can be mistaen as a male

the male i popped loos exactly like her... yet he is defo male


----------



## AuntyLizard

twodogs said:


> cmon mark ....let the man have some time to grieve ......


Yes I suppose that sounded a bit bad but not what I meant. Sometimes I open my mouth before I have had time to think. 

Nige you are a top guy. Both myself and Liz have enjoyed your company on more than one occassion. If you give yourself some time out and don't be to harsh on yourself, you will come to see that it's what you need that counts.

Family does come first and when you work such long hours it's never easy. 

Mark..


----------



## Fangio

your_only_nightmare said:


> thats the thing, something came out, some females are deeper than others it happens with probing too. the probe goes in further, and can be mistaen as a male
> 
> the male i popped loos exactly like her... yet he is defo male


Ah ok I was just ASS-U-MEing you'd misworded that.

I've never heard of that happening before. Interesting.


----------



## brian

your_only_nightmare said:


> i worded it wrong, i didnt get what i wanted


 

lol sorry m8 you miss understand me nige said it ... and i just said think what you said as if he jacks in thay will get what they want nowt to do with sexing snakes........


----------



## cornmorphs

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Yes I suppose that sounded a bit bad but not what I meant. Sometimes I open my mouth before I have had time to think.
> 
> Nige you are a top guy. Both myself and Liz have enjoyed your company on more than one occassion. If you give yourself some time out and don't be to harsh on yourself, you will come to see that it's what you need that counts.
> 
> Family does come first and when you work such long hours it's never easy.
> 
> Mark..


no thats cool mate, pauls just looking out for me, i'd have done the same..
but yeah, there will be quite possibly the best list of uk hobbyist corns to go on sale ever soon.. there will be all sorts on it, lav stripes, butter stripes, adult stripes, blood reds, goldusts, all sorts


----------



## Fangio

cornmorphs said:


> but yeah, there will be quite possibly the best list of uk hobbyist corns to go on sale ever soon.. there will be all sorts on it, lav stripes, butter stripes, adult stripes, blood reds, goldusts, all sorts


Don't make me have to come down there and super-glue them all in place:-x (or up there in this case)

Think a while before making any rash decisions.


----------



## brian

This only a joke nige


ya could have given us about 3 years to save up m8


----------



## cornmorphs

brian said:


> This only a joke nige
> 
> 
> ya could have given us about 3 years to save up m8


lol, get a loan.. you wouldnt be the 1st one doing it i can tell you that now.


----------



## dani11983

Fangio said:


> Don't make me have to come down there and super-glue them all in place:-x (or up there in this case)
> 
> Think a while before making any rash decisions.


Good point. Don't sell any gorgeous corn that you'll regret later.


----------



## Daredevil

Unless its to me!!:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

dani11983 said:


> Good point. Don't sell any gorgeous corn that you'll regret later.


i will, either way.
i wont regret doing the list i am going to, i may regret walking away altogether


----------



## carisma02uk

well matey, me and you dont talk that much but we have on occations,
the ONE thing that i hate about RFUK is that you get a few people who are quick to praise you on the best acheivments but as soon as something goes tits up (it is inevitiable) people are quick to put a dig in mate....well i hope you get ya self back on top matey, JON>>


----------



## cornmorphs

carisma02uk said:


> well matey, me and you dont talk that much but we have on occations,
> the ONE thing that i hate about RFUK is that you get a few people who are quick to praise you on the best acheivments but as soon as something goes tits up (it is inevitiable) people are quick to put a dig in mate....well i hope you get ya self back on top matey, JON>>


cheers mate, looks like almost all have been supportive..
the ones i am talking about i have now seen written evidence of what has been said, and its clear that there has been stiring and lieing..


----------



## Athravan

cornmorphs said:


> cheers mate, looks like almost all have been supportive..
> the ones i am talking about i have now seen written evidence of what has been said, and its clear that there has been stiring and lieing..


Happens everywhere though, I think every community has those plonkers in it. Should see the dog show world.. makes reptile keeping stirring look like nothing! I get nothing bit lies and stirring all the time both here and in work from some people, it's absolutely ridiculous. He said, she said, you said, he said that she said that you said that they said, chinese whispers, crazy. Just have to ignore it.


----------



## purejurrasic

I would love to say 'dont do it mate'

However, I know your such a trusting calm guy, (gota be to spend 4 hours at a petrol station and not wack us !!) so what ever has happened must be a huge thing to you.

I know what its like to be on the end of what i think has gone on, and to be honest, one or two names keep popping up.

The hobby as a whole needs guys like you, not only pushing the boundries but giving help and advice freely.

The hobby dont need those who think they know, who jump at the slightest problem or who tend to forget they themselves are not whiter than white (you may remember my little issue involving some one !)

Anyway, you gota do what feels right for you, you will ALWAYS be welcome here, and no one can say you havent made you own mark on RFUK.

Good luck mate !

Tony


----------



## wohic

At least you know Nige, it might hurt but better that than it continuing behind your back.
dont let the bar stewards drag you down mate.

(((hugs)))

Nige is a top and very trusting bloke, I speak from first hand experience)


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> I would love to say 'dont do it mate'
> 
> However, I know your such a trusting calm guy, (gota be to spend 4 hours at a petrol station and not wack us !!) so what ever has happened must be a huge thing to you.
> 
> I know what its like to be on the end of what i think has gone on, and to be honest, one or two names keep popping up.
> 
> The hobby as a whole needs guys like you, not only pushing the boundries but giving help and advice freely.
> 
> The hobby dont need those who think they know, who jump at the slightest problem or who tend to forget they themselves are not whiter than white (you may remember my little issue involving some one !)
> 
> Anyway, you gota do what feels right for you, you will ALWAYS be welcome here, and no one can say you havent made you own mark on RFUK.
> 
> Good luck mate !
> 
> Tony


Some wise words Tony.

Nige it seems you have a really supportive network mate barr the odd couple of idiotic morons who put there nose in where it doesnt belong. But all well and good mate. ( Get the missus her binos  )


----------



## carisma02uk

yep been there done that, when it came to me selling alot of stuff, many people spread alot of gossip and rep ruining rumors, when it comes to the people who dont know you and your personal reputation... for every 100 good words 1 bad one can take them all away and thats the worst thing....but we as the people...know and love you mate you truly are the corn guru of RFUK mate and i knew of you before we spoke as SUE spoke extreamly highly of you....

enjoy ya self chap JON>>


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> I would love to say 'dont do it mate'
> 
> However, I know your such a trusting calm guy, (gota be to spend 4 hours at a petrol station and not wack us !!) so what ever has happened must be a huge thing to you.
> 
> I know what its like to be on the end of what i think has gone on, and to be honest, one or two names keep popping up.
> 
> The hobby as a whole needs guys like you, not only pushing the boundries but giving help and advice freely.
> 
> The hobby dont need those who think they know, who jump at the slightest problem or who tend to forget they themselves are not whiter than white (you may remember my little issue involving some one !)
> 
> Anyway, you gota do what feels right for you, you will ALWAYS be welcome here, and no one can say you havent made you own mark on RFUK.
> 
> Good luck mate !
> 
> Tony


thanks dude.. 
another good guy


----------



## Lee N

Nige has always been one of the best fellas to me on here and i wouldn't say one bad word about him. and yes people are first to dig about one little thing. how many snakes has he sold to people and how many of them are so unbelievably nice. Just think?

Stick in the nige


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> At least you know Nige, it might hurt but better that than it continuing behind your back.
> dont let the bar stewards drag you down mate.
> 
> (((hugs)))
> 
> Nige is a top and very trusting bloke, I speak from first hand experience)


thanks babe, hey you;re pretty helpful yourself


----------



## Daredevil

> carisma02ukyep been there done that, when it came to me selling alot of stuff, many people spread alot of gossip and rep ruining rumors, when it comes to the people who dont know you and your personal reputation... for every 100 good words 1 bad one can take them all away and thats the worst thing....but we as the people...know and love you mate you truly are the corn guru of RFUK mate and i knew of you before we spoke as SUE spoke extreamly highly of you....
> 
> enjoy ya self chap JON>>


It has to be said Nige you are the buddha of the Corn world (not saying you look like one though ...): victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

bradhollands999 said:


> It has to be said Nige you are the buddha of the Corn world (not saying you look like one though ...): victory:


well i;m short fat and bald, so not a bad start lol


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> well i;m short fat and bald, so not a bad start lol


Not a good start either mate Lmao


----------



## Daredevil

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

no thats true


----------



## Diablo

lol mate


----------



## Kellybee

purejurrasic said:


> The hobby as a whole needs guys like you,
> Tony


Couldnt agree more, Nigey there will always be the lip flappers, I havent read the whole thread but its clear that whatever it is, it's taken a lot to make you so emotive, and one good thing thats come of it is that you found out who your real friends are, you don't NEED friends in this kind of circle, but its humbling to see how much support you've had on these pages. 

There is more respect out there for our Nige than I've seen in a long time, and thats the truth, nobody can take that from you, least of all some rumour-mongers that have at some point in their perfect lives made similar, simple but honest mistakes (that each of us are capable of). The difference is those who will s****** and finger point, and claim to be perfect, and then there are those who will take it on the chin and rectify it, because there is no hidden agenda and we're all human.


----------



## captaincaveman

Its a few really nasty people on here, that are probably so arrogant that they dont know that any of this is directed at them, There is no of this BS on some of the other forums, or not to this degree

I come here for the good people, with nige being one of the best, what i dont come here for is people with no manners or respect for others, most of us on here have had corns of the wrong sex from a number of numerous people(including all the big names), these people need to wake up and live in the real world, these things happen, welcome to the real world, And then to top that you get a number of people who butt in(on a very regular basis) when it has absolutely nothing to do with them

I had enough of the industry years back and left totally for the same reason, this time i wont give up on my hobby, but where i go and who i do it with will be under some thought

What nige has done wrong, is to do certain people favours when they didn't deserve those favours, hes put himself out(time and money) on countless occassions(for me included) and some still treat him like this, its just wrong ands making me doubt this whole forum(but not all the people), i still really enjoy the hobby, and i dont want some ar*eholes from ruining that

If these people can treat nige like that, then everyone of us is potentially in the firing line if we deal with them too, and the threat of legal action for the wrong sex of a snake for instance is just madness

Theres a good few people on here who have had a run in with the same people, and these people must know what they are doing is wrong, but think so much of themselves that they dont care what they do

If the rspca dont get the hobby first, these people will


----------



## Diablo

I hope im not one of them CaveMan


----------



## dani11983

captaincaveman said:


> the threat of legal action for the wrong sex of a snake for instance is just madness


Talk about mountain out of a molehill! Over an amber corn? Now if it were a bumblebee whatdoya callems then maybe!


----------



## slither61

Hi all.

I have only had the pleasure of meeting Nige cornmorph once to get my ultramel, you were kind enough to show me and my wife around your collection, and answer thousands of questions.

You certainly new your subject I hope you do not leave the hobby because of some arse***es please don't leave you have a lot to offer,if you do I hope all goes well for you.
At least I wiil have my ultramel I wll think of you when working with it.

All the best

Dave W


----------



## spirit975

captaincaveman said:


> Its a few really nasty people on here, that are probably so arrogant that they dont know that any of this is directed at them, There is no of this BS on some of the other forums, or not to this degree
> 
> I come here for the good people, with nige being one of the best, what i dont come here for is people with no manners or respect for others, most of us on here have had corns of the wrong sex from a number of numerous people(including all the big names), these people need to wake up and live in the real world, these things happen, welcome to the real world, And then to top that you get a number of people who butt in(on a very regular basis) when it has absolutely nothing to do with them
> 
> I had enough of the industry years back and left totally for the same reason, this time i wont give up on my hobby, but where i go and who i do it with will be under some thought
> 
> What nige has done wrong, is to do certain people favours when they didn't deserve those favours, hes put himself out(time and money) on countless occassions(for me included) and some still treat him like this, its just wrong ands making me doubt this whole forum(but not all the people), i still really enjoy the hobby, and i dont want some ar*eholes from ruining that
> 
> If these people can treat nige like that, then everyone of us is potentially in the firing line if we deal with them too, and the threat of legal action for the wrong sex of a snake for instance is just madness
> 
> Theres a good few people on here who have had a run in with the same people, and these people must know what they are doing is wrong, but think so much of themselves that they dont care what they do
> 
> If the rspca dont get the hobby first, these people will


May i just point out to everyone that *i* didn`t threaten court action etc. I didn`t know any of this was taking place until Nige PMd me asking what was going on. I`ve been chatting with him and i`m pretty sure we`re cool over the amber.: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman

spirit975 said:


> May i just point out to everyone that *i* didn`t threaten court action etc. I didn`t know any of this was taking place until Nige PMd me asking what was going on. I`ve been chatting with him and i`m pretty sure we`re cool over the amber.: victory:


 
Of the names i have in my head, your definetely not one of them:no1:, theres one or two that are definite trouble, and a couple of sh*t stirrers who cant have a life, cause they are too involved in everyone else business, that definetely isn't pointing a finger at you:no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman

wow just noticed this thread, nige dont leave mate


----------



## spirit975

captaincaveman said:


> Of the names i have in my head, your definetely not one of them:no1:, theres one or two that are definite trouble, and a couple of sh*t stirrers who cant have a life, cause they are too involved in everyone else business, that definetely isn't pointing a finger at you:no1:


Thanks! Just wanted to clarify:lol2:

Court action, bitching etc was sent to Nige apparently on my behalf without my knowledge or consent. Yes i was rather peeved about the snake, i`ll admit it, but serious actions like that were never an option. I think thats the problem, other people trying to fight my battles which never really existed in the first place.:-x


----------



## captaincaveman

spirit975 said:


> Thanks! Just wanted to clarify:lol2:
> 
> Court action, bitching etc was sent to Nige apparently on my behalf without my knowledge or consent. Yes i was rather peeved, i`ll admit it, but serious actions like that were never an option. I think thats the problem, other people trying to fight my battles which never really existed in the first place.:-x


 
Yeah, its people like that, thats the problem, I(and i know of a few others), that would selectively choose not to sell to particular people(now), exactly for that reason, its their loss, what they dont realise, is without people like nige, they will be paying well over the odds for imports, and in some cases wont get the snakes they want because they dont appear on the usual lists, These people dont realsie that nige made little(and in many cases NO money) on these animals, bearing in mind the hastle involved, and for what..... To be stabbed in the back

Well i will now, only sell to people i trust, and if that means selling some for peanuts to my local shop, then so be it.

God im so angry right now, and that aint me


----------



## lampropeltis

captaincaveman said:


> Well i will now, only sell to people i trust, and if that means selling some for peanuts to my local shop, then so be it.


 
when spring arives i may join you with that decision m8 its only fair realy!!!


----------



## SuperTed

sorry as harsh as it may sound and i may be one of the annoying ones but its the INTERNET seriously if your going to start getting annoyed at the minority of people who annoy and bitch all the time then prehaps its time to get the cable cut..OR maybe try and pm T-bo and sort stuff out with him there must be something other than being annoyed with a few twats on here if not then like i said snip snip.


----------



## intravenous

I just want to say I was very happy with the pair of pewters I bought off you and you were a pleasure to deal with...very helpful :smile:.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do :smile:...just make sure that whatever you do, you do it for yourself and for your family, not for anyone else.


----------



## CBR1100XX

I consider Nige to be a good mate and without doubt one of the friendliest and laid back moderators on the team, maybe too laid back sometimes which is why people take him for granted. 

I have bought a few things from Nige for both myself and other people and I have never been disappointed, he has even gone out his way to get some stuff recently for me. If anything I am always amazed when I visit I do not leave with more and I know for a fact that I will buy from him again in the future. 

Nige we don't want you going nowhere.


----------



## captaincaveman

Diablo said:


> I hope im not one of them CaveMan


nope:no1:, i dont think ive ever had a run in with you:no1::lol2:


----------



## Raeven

I am so sorry to see you are thinking of giving up your superb collection. I have only been a RFUK member for a short while but always look out for your posts, Experience is priceless and I would very much miss yours.
Five years ago I gave up 11 working Siberian Huskies due to 'outside pressures' many so called friends took great delight in taking on my entire breeding stock and truthfully not a day goes by that I dont regret my decision. Give yourself a month and if on the 6th November you still feel the same then you are making the right decision for you and your collection.
Whatever you decide I wish you every success.


----------



## captaincaveman

SuperTed said:


> sorry as harsh as it may sound and i may be one of the annoying ones but its the INTERNET seriously if your going to start getting annoyed at the minority of people who annoy and bitch all the time then prehaps its time to get the cable cut..OR maybe try and pm T-bo and sort stuff out with him there must be something other than being annoyed with a few twats on here if not then like i said snip snip.


 
Its not just about the bitching, when dealing with people with classifieds it adds stress that doesn't need to be there 

Imagine how you'd feel if you picked up a hitch-hiker, took them where they wanted to go(well out of your way and your expense), and then when you drop them off, not only do they not thank you, they smack you in the mouth. Thats the kind of thing thats going on here, add the constant bitching and you get to the point where you think, is it worth it


----------



## SuperTed

i dont think that quite compares.


----------



## tricky

going by all the response, it would be a sad day for us all if u left corn. and im sure ur one of the first to give me advice when i started.
stay stay stay . and do it for YOURSELF !!!!!!!!


----------



## captaincaveman

SuperTed said:


> i dont think that quite compares.


then you dont know the whole story, I dont want to talk for nige, but wrong snake sex, is just the straw that broke thecamels back, and yes what has happened compares exactly


----------



## SuperTed

dont get me wrong it would be a bummer if both of you left but serious is it worth it for the sake of some annoying people like me? :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman

SuperTed said:


> dont get me wrong it would be a bummer if both of you left but serious is it worth it for the sake of some annoying people like me? :lol2:


yup:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Its not the fact of people just annoying you its the fact of the constant back stabbing and people tarnishing the reputations of decent herp keepers. Its a Joke people go on about wanting to save the hobby and that but in actual fact some of them are the hobbys worst enemy and its getting pathetic now. I honestly wonder who the next person is going to be in the firing line. 

Nige is a decent guy and a very well respected one and all because of the wrong sex of a snake which he held hes hands up high to and has said he will sort it out. BUT he hasn't had the time to do so, Which in actual fact people should wait and see what happens instead of jumping to the conclusion that it was on purpose and saying rather rude things about Nige. The women who bought the corn already said she hadn't made contact with him as of yet but will do and Nige already said he will sort it on hes day off.

SO STOP THE STIRING AND LETS START HELPING EACH OTHER INSTEAD OF BACK STABBING!!!!!!!!!!

Grow up the certain individuals who arent doing the hobby any good.


----------



## captaincaveman

Diablo said:


> Its not the fact of people just annoying you its the fact of the constant back stabbing and people tarnishing the reputations of decent herp keepers. Its a Joke people go on about wanting to save the hobby and that but in actual fact some of them are the hobbys worst enemy and its getting pathetic now. I honestly wonder who the next person is going to be in the firing line.
> 
> 
> 
> SO STOP THE STIRING AND LETS START HELPING EACH OTHER INSTEAD OF BACK STABBING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grow up the certain individuals who arent doing the hobby any good.


 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1: (i couldn't find a round of applause smilie)


----------



## Diablo

captaincaveman said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1: (i couldn't find a round of applause smilie)


****BOWS DOWN****

Why thank you


----------



## Esarosa

:notworthy: < think that's called for tho


----------



## Diablo

Katie I wish you wouldnt keep treating me as your king LOL

But lets just say Nige we all are backing you 110% mate on what ever you decide


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> You know what dude, after reading some of the terrible comments recently, i reckon im gonna dip off the radar tonight and just do my own thing, Im really happy keeping my snakes but i dont want to get that tainted by some peoples attitudes


You can't leave Jay  I don't even come on here as much anymore because of all the s*it that goes on.....



cornmorphs said:


> to be fair mand, no its not really..
> my main problem was the bitching behind my back.. i have now seen many pms and msn convos from most involved, so i can TRUELY see what you have all put, and yes some of you are total brown nosing two faced gits.. and yes, you are still talkng to me on msn now...
> shows who you're friends are..
> and there was talk of court?? over a wrongly sexed snake? that is incredible, that might even make me sell the lot and delete the account, IT WASNT AMANDA that said that, but ffs if its come to people getting sued for an incorrect sexing of a snake?, well then there simply is no point.


Wow i never new you could see msn convos and now after reading the above....You don't need all this s*it nige you have a family/life of your own to thing about not these ars*holes that have bitched behind your back hun  You need a long brake from here like i'll be having soon need it tbh i mean i aint had any s*it from anyone on here YET but give it time...



Fangio said:


> err...
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/59541-male-ice-lava-anery-sale.html#post862912 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> No harm in selling to those you want to sell to. I know I'd want my animals going to a good home.


Yep i sew that too....



cornmorphs said:


> yeah thats it mate...
> i'll stll sell the ones i was talking about, and take a little time to concider what i want to do with the hobby..
> after reading some of the convos, it seems that a lot of so called friends are soooo two faced its unreal.. who do i trust now eh?
> just be careful peeps who you choose are your friends


You need time to think hun as i'm gonna sell most of mine but i don't think i'll give up the with hobby just yet tho...And i'm one of your friends hun and i'd hope you trust me as i trust you hun 



cornmorphs said:


> thats my point exactly.. he has quite possibly the best collection andmost expensive collection of reptiles in the uk, now if darren/cpr can get it wrong, then well simply anyone can..
> as rep shops go, cpr is pretty much the tops with knowledge and with what they have and can get.


Yep darren has also probed a male as female that was my mates corn and that was a yearling so to all the people giving nige all this s*it ANYONE CAN GET IT WRONG MISTAKES HAPPEN DEAL WITH IT......


----------



## daisyleo

Hey Nige hunny, as you know I am not a regular here really as I find this forum extremely annoying *but that's another story* lol.
I just wanted to say I hope you manage to sort out these troubles you seem to be having, don't let the minority spoil your life sweet, you are a lovely guy and an excellent breeder, extremely well respected and not just on here.
I myself have vowed to give up the breeding for next year, I have found it so stressful this year with so many timewasters.
But I am just gonna put my extra time (that would of been spent with hatchlings) into my adults and make sure they live long healthy lives.
Stick with it hun, it may get you down at the mo but think over the last few years how much you have done, how many people you have helped, how many beautiful corns you have bred chin up chicken ***hugs***


----------



## captaincaveman

1949_sam said:


> You can't leave Jay  I don't even come on here as much anymore because of all the s*it that goes on.....


 
Exactly, theres so many good people, who dont come on, have left or just lurk because of all the bitching, i would have left months ago myself if it wasn't for the good people on here, but without nige here its gonna be even worse


----------



## 1949_sam

carisma02uk said:


> well matey, me and you dont talk that much but we have on occations,
> the ONE thing that i hate about RFUK is that you get a few people who are quick to praise you on the best acheivments but as soon as something goes tits up (it is inevitiable) people are quick to put a dig in mate....well i hope you get ya self back on top matey, JON>>


Yep i know the feeling and your right....Nige is a great guy :no1:



carisma02uk said:


> yep been there done that, when it came to me selling alot of stuff, many people spread alot of gossip and rep ruining rumors, when it comes to the people who dont know you and your personal reputation... for every 100 good words 1 bad one can take them all away and thats the worst thing....but we as the people...know and love you mate you truly are the corn guru of RFUK mate and i knew of you before we spoke as SUE spoke extreamly highly of you....
> 
> enjoy ya self chap JON>>


I just wish them people would bloody grow up as school days are over now aint they :lol2:



gan1 said:


> Couldnt agree more, Nigey there will always be the lip flappers, I havent read the whole thread but its clear that whatever it is, it's taken a lot to make you so emotive, and one good thing thats come of it is that you found out who your real friends are, you don't NEED friends in this kind of circle, but its humbling to see how much support you've had on these pages.
> 
> There is more respect out there for our Nige than I've seen in a long time, and thats the truth, nobody can take that from you, least of all some rumour-mongers that have at some point in their perfect lives made similar, simple but honest mistakes (that each of us are capable of). The difference is those who will s****** and finger point, and claim to be perfect, and then there are those who will take it on the chin and rectify it, because there is no hidden agenda and we're all human.


I 2nd that :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> Its a few really nasty people on here, that are probably so arrogant that they dont know that any of this is directed at them, There is no of this BS on some of the other forums, or not to this degree
> 
> I come here for the good people, with nige being one of the best, what i dont come here for is people with no manners or respect for others, most of us on here have had corns of the wrong sex from a number of numerous people(including all the big names), these people need to wake up and live in the real world, these things happen, welcome to the real world, And then to top that you get a number of people who butt in(on a very regular basis) when it has absolutely nothing to do with them
> 
> I had enough of the industry years back and left totally for the same reason, this time i wont give up on my hobby, but where i go and who i do it with will be under some thought
> 
> What nige has done wrong, is to do certain people favours when they didn't deserve those favours, hes put himself out(time and money) on countless occassions(for me included) and some still treat him like this, its just wrong ands making me doubt this whole forum(but not all the people), i still really enjoy the hobby, and i dont want some ar*eholes from ruining that
> 
> If these people can treat nige like that, then everyone of us is potentially in the firing line if we deal with them too, and the threat of legal action for the wrong sex of a snake for instance is just madness
> 
> Theres a good few people on here who have had a run in with the same people, and these people must know what they are doing is wrong, but think so much of themselves that they dont care what they do
> 
> If the rspca dont get the hobby first, these people will


Could not have said it better well done :2thumb::2thumb::no1:



captaincaveman said:


> Yeah, its people like that, thats the problem, I(and i know of a few others), that would selectively choose not to sell to particular people(now), exactly for that reason, its their loss, what they dont realise, is without people like nige, they will be paying well over the odds for imports, and in some cases wont get the snakes they want because they dont appear on the usual lists, These people dont realsie that nige made little(and in many cases NO money) on these animals, bearing in mind the hastle involved, and for what..... To be stabbed in the back
> 
> Well i will now, only sell to people i trust, and if that means selling some for peanuts to my local shop, then so be it.
> 
> God im so angry right now, and that aint me


Don't blame ya babes and the same with me, i have also sold some to pet shops i know and trust...as you never know whos ya real friends now days...


captaincaveman said:


> nope:no1:, i dont think ive ever had a run in with you:no1::lol2:


Nor me i hope....Well not that sort of run in away LOL



SuperTed said:


> dont get me wrong it would be a bummer if both of you left but serious is it worth it for the sake of some annoying people like me? :lol2:


You can be LOL Joke btw....



captaincaveman said:


> Exactly, theres so many good people, who dont come on, have left or just lurk because of all the bitching, i would have left months ago myself if it wasn't for the good people on here, but without nige here its gonna be even worse


It would never be the same with out you two....Who would i have fun with :0(


----------



## DeanThorpe

Ah Right ok... woo ho im UP TO DATE... on this thread anyway.

Sorry things have been shit for you Nige.
When I fond out who.... I will send them evils forever I promise.


----------



## tombraider

DeanThorpe said:


> Ah Right ok... woo ho im UP TO DATE... on this thread anyway.
> 
> Sorry things have been shit for you Nige.
> When I fond out who.... I will send them evils forever I promise.


lets hope they dont find out the evils are from you or you will be the next on their msn witch hunt:lol2:

Honestly though, i think some people need to get a life in the real world instead of it happening online. I just hope whoever the ones are that have been saying all this rubbish about courts and crap are ashamed of themselves for being such idiots.


----------



## SuperTed

1949_sam said:


> You can be LOL Joke btw....


hmm ponders around thinking whether this is good or bad :lol2:


----------



## Pauline

When it comes to sexing snakes, I know it's not an exact science. I have (or have had) 5 snakes that turned out to be the opposite sex and 1 that I bought from a friend who bought it as a female and turned out to be male - all in the last 8 months.

I can't understand anyone complaining - if they want to be sure they should learn to sex themselves and check before they buy.


----------



## Furless-Friends

Nige m8.... your one of a few people that this hobby cannot afford to lose. Over the last few months we are slowly losing more and more people to the bitching and backstabbing and people just out to run the rest down.

Reptile keeping is in serious need of people like yourself and if we dont start respecting those with knowledge ALL reptile keepers are going to suffer. We are currently fighting a battle on 2 fronts..... the RSPCA and ourselves. If thing keep going the way they are we are in serious jepardy of reptile keeping being banned and all of us losing out in the long run

Those doing the bitching need to get their act together. The community as a whole needs to start working together and showing a united front.

Nigel... your knowledge and expertise is phenomenol and the respect you have among most of us is second to none. Reconsider please?


----------



## Diablo

tombraider said:


> lets hope they dont find out the evils are from you or you will be the next on their msn witch hunt:lol2:
> 
> Honestly though, i think some people need to get a life in the real world instead of it happening online. I just hope whoever the ones are that have been saying all this rubbish about courts and crap are ashamed of themselves for being such idiots.


All is well you saying that about the real world etc but when peoples reputations are being rubbished on the internet word gets around and considering its one of the BIGGEST forums in the UK it gets around fast. Some peoples real lives are the internet and getting into other peoples problems and why is that you may wonder well let me tell you why its because they havent got anything better to do nor have they got enough things going on in their own lives they get involved in others. If the certain people put that much energy and will power into saving the hobby instead of putting into destructing the hobby then prehaps we wouldnt have to fight these battles every bloody day. We must unite as one instead of being individuals and creating more damage than good. Its strange to those who can not see prehaps read inbetween the lines and concentrate.


----------



## Diablo

Furless-Friends said:


> Nige m8.... your one of a few people that this hobby cannot afford to lose. Over the last few months we are slowly losing more and more people to the bitching and backstabbing and people just out to run the rest down.
> 
> Reptile keeping is in serious need of people like yourself and if we dont start respecting those with knowledge ALL reptile keepers are going to suffer. We are currently fighting a battle on 2 fronts..... the RSPCA and ourselves. If thing keep going the way they are we are in serious jepardy of reptile keeping being banned and all of us losing out in the long run
> 
> Those doing the bitching need to get their act together. The community as a whole needs to start working together and showing a united front.
> 
> Nigel... your knowledge and expertise is phenomenol and the respect you have among most of us is second to none. Reconsider please?


AMEN MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Or sister )


----------



## DeanThorpe

tombraider said:


> lets hope they dont find out the evils are from you or you will be the next on their msn witch hunt:lol2:
> 
> Honestly though, i think some people need to get a life in the real world instead of it happening online. I just hope whoever the ones are that have been saying all this rubbish about courts and crap are ashamed of themselves for being such idiots.


Haha.
atleast then id know who the GITS are.
I have my hate club already and it would appear to be growing rather quickly.
Any members here who get together to slag off other members on any regular basis to no resolve and without being upfront about it to those it concerns are just sad and I hope I find out who they ar ebefore they get a chance to burn me or anyone else I like.


----------



## Diablo

DeanThorpe said:


> Haha.
> atleast then id know who the GITS are.
> I have my hate club already and it would appear to be growing rather quickly.
> Any members here who get together to slag off other members on any regular basis to no resolve and without being upfront about it to those it concerns are just sad and I hope I find out who they ar ebefore they get a chance to burn me or anyone else I like.


I know what you mean about people getting together to slag others off if you know what i mean dean


----------



## tombraider

Diablo said:


> All is well you saying that about the real world etc but when peoples reputations are being rubbished on the internet word gets around and considering its one of the BIGGEST forums in the UK it gets around fast. Some peoples real lives are the internet and getting into other peoples problems and why is that you may wonder well let me tell you why its because they havent got anything better to do nor have they got enough things going on in their own lives they get involved in others. If the certain people put that much energy and will power into saving the hobby instead of putting into destructing the hobby then prehaps we wouldnt have to fight these battles every bloody day. We must unite as one instead of being individuals and creating more damage than good. Its strange to those who can not see prehaps read inbetween the lines and concentrate.


Then they should be even more ashamed of themselves if its putting the hobby that they claim to love so much in danger.


----------



## captaincaveman

tombraider said:


> lets hope they dont find out the evils are from you or you will be the next on their msn witch hunt:lol2:


I probably am already:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

tombraider said:


> Then they should be even more ashamed of themselves if its putting the hobby that they claim to love so much in danger.


Tell me about it they obviously dont care or they dont understand how much damage they actually caused to be quite honest I dont think im liked on here. But I dont care im here for the hobby and will stand up for it and be counted.


----------



## Trice

Well due to me being at work and missing all this such happy stuff, i thought i'd have a flick through all 23 current pages.. I'm currently at the 10th and thought i'd reply to some of the comments left. So here goes 

But before i do that, when i read the title i texted Nige and said if he ever thought about selling up i'd go up there and slap him! Cause we all know he's the big gay bear nige.

Aaaand he's my b*ahem.

Buuuuut.. When i decided i was going to get into reptiles Nige was the first person to give me all the advice and put up with my constant and stupid questions. After about 2 or 3 weeks of threads, pms and msns to Nige i ended up deciding to buy a corn.. When i went to meet him in Cambridge (he met me half way... Thats such an evil person isnt he! meeting me half way.. Disgusting:Na_Na_Na_Na I ended up leaving with 2 corns. Only low morphs, a snow and an amel.. But even while i was there, he and i spoke about the snakes, about other snakes, about um.. forum members(i think?), about my crappy car  his job. etc etc. So yeah. Since then i've only met him one other time, at the Barking show. And even there he was chatty, friendly and very um bubble is the word i think?

In my opinion, his prices are very good. Not steep or anything..



Montage_Morphs said:


> Well selective selling is just petty Nige, the hobby is about giving and recieveing.
> 
> If you were breeding corns for the hobby to give back to other hobbyist alike then you wouldn't chosing who or who not to sell to is just childish.
> 
> For whatever reasons you have decided to sell up, I think it's a shame. But you have obviously crossed the line where snakes are much more than just a hobby. When snakes become your income or if something goes wrong with the snakes that effects your financial status then you need to step back and re-evaluate.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


the hobby may be about giving and recieving, but have you seen how many of the usual 3-4 corn morphs are available and circulating at the moment? I couldn't count all those amels, commons, snows etc.. way too many. If i were to breed corns i think i would aim to breed and sell higher end morphs.



sparkle said:


> ok wait..
> 
> mandy told me the female amber u sold her is male.. she had it probed...
> 
> she said you told her,, thats what happens..
> 
> i suggested she asked you for a refund for the price difference in the male/ female corn...
> 
> THATS IT


how is it your buisness anyway? People do make mistakes.. It's not unusual of people making mistakes. Baby corns are usually sold as "possible male or possible female"



sparkle said:


> You run a business Nige not a popularity contest... if you make decisions about snakes that I or anyone else disagrees about then thats life...
> 
> not everyone 100% of the time will think youre right...
> 
> as a business man ( selling snakes i mean) thats something you need to deal with.. although its unfortunate to have buyers and sellers disgaree or question its part of this reptile hobby
> 
> try to have a think about selling up... i know youve been out of sorts recently and saying on a number of occasions youve had enough... but maybe after a think you might decide not to again...
> 
> disagreeing about business practice is natural in life... and wil be natural when selling and buying snakes...
> 
> Just because I or anyone else disagrees with something you have decided to do does not mean you need to sell up./. they wil also agree with you ono many occasionstoo so try to see the green lights and not just the red before you make a final descision..
> 
> 
> 
> life would not be normal if we all agreed all the time...


to be honest Nige, even if people disagree with you there is still probably 50 people who agree to the every one person that disagrees.

But i can see why Nige is upset. He's not IMO someone that takes people slagging him off in a humourous light.. I'm pretty sure it hurts very much.


----------



## Trice

twodogs said:


> know what your going through mate ...been through some testing times meself lately and nige has been a rock ....great bloke ...:no1:


Right i got to this post and am too tired to read the other half of the pages..

but don't trust this man(twodogs) he's a scummy spurs fan! and sneaks up on people at reptile shows 

Nige is a great bloke. he's not going anywhere cause i say so!


----------



## DeanThorpe

Diablo said:


> I know what you mean about people getting together to slag others off if you know what i mean dean


hey dude, liek i said
"without resolve"
meaning in your case the idea was i assuem to get you to explain your actions...likewise the accusers must do so.

and by "without being upfront" again..that was upfront, you were aware of the issue way before anyone else was [myself included obviously]

I stand by every word i said in that thread, and am still waiting to have the main thing that got to me [as i pmed you what that was] to coem out before i can fully know who and what the heck was going on with that one.

plus I apologised for my part in that thread as it was all hearsay....
although i really think things liek that need to be RESOLVED and by that i mean everyone involved to say thie rbit openly.
I have "heard" that a certain person isnt allowed to share thos epm's that say whatever they say and i know a previously published msn convo got removed... with that kind of thing its hard to know if you apologisiing cos you were wrong...or apologising cos all evidence has been removed/hidden/hushed by the powers that be.


----------



## twodogs

Trice said:


> Right i got to this post and am too tired to read the other half of the pages..
> 
> but don't trust this man(twodogs) he's a scummy spurs fan! and sneaks up on people at reptile shows
> 
> Nige is a great bloke. he's not going anywhere cause i say so!


cheers greggums ....scummy :lol2: been called worse ....hey we all have our faults ...cant help it if i support the better london club :lol2: and your right ....nige .....top bloke : victory:


----------



## Diablo

DeanThorpe said:


> hey dude, liek i said
> "without resolve"
> meaning in your case the idea was i assuem to get you to explain your actions...likewise the accusers must do so.
> 
> and by "without being upfront" again..that was upfront, you were aware of the issue way before anyone else was [myself included obviously]
> 
> I stand by every word i said in that thread, and am still waiting to have the main thing that got to me [as i pmed you what that was] to coem out before i can fully know who and what the heck was going on with that one.
> 
> plus I apologised for my part in that thread as it was all hearsay....
> although i really think things liek that need to be RESOLVED and by that i mean everyone involved to say thie rbit openly.
> I have "heard" that a certain person isnt allowed to share thos epm's that say whatever they say and i know a previously published msn convo got removed... with that kind of thing its hard to know if you apologisiing cos you were wrong...or apologising cos all evidence has been removed/hidden/hushed by the powers that be.


LOL Dean wasnt a dig at you mate. We resolved that in PM  has my missus just said Silly man lol  

But seriously mate i have nothing to hide and still dont lol just someone got the wrong end of the stick *Cough* again and put there foot in their mouth. But its all good now so I didnt even see the convos either lol.


----------



## DeanThorpe

yeh cool, i meant the hole thing with sparkle and the 20 ppl who never came forward, if she HAS been told she cant pass that info on for whatever reason it is making her look bad for trying to do the rtight thing and thats sickening..thats the last thing we need around here.
thats not in any way a dig at you as even if 20 pp did say soemthing..they could very well be 20 arseholes anyway so ... but i think all should have thier say publically in those cases and i feel it got swept under the carpet...not by you... you carried on in the thread after everyone else buggered off... think u started talking about something like WOW only not so gay i think lol

I have learned from these threads though.. i usually think of myself as a fair, honest guy... but DAMN..this place does get to yuh sometimes doesnt it?
When yourv got shit going on, hard life, work hastles, new lizards dropping dead, local rep shop killing off animals, a fiver wasted on lottery tickets only to not win a bloody penny every week [lol] and then you sit down and see what looks liek a straight forward true story of soemone taking the piss out of ppl...its easy to get hooked in without checking facts... as I did, and i am sorry dude...still waiting for all that to coem out in the end of course as i keep saying.
The only thing that would really ever work in those situations is for the 1st reply in any such thread to always have to be the accused, maybe liek a 12 hour delay so only said person can post [and the author who can add to the prosecution] so they can have thier say before ppl jump in and things go mad as they do.


----------



## Diablo

DeanThorpe said:


> yeh cool, i meant the hole thing with sparkle and the 20 ppl who never came forward, if she HAS been told she cant pass that info on for whatever reason it is making he rlook bad for trying to do the rtight thing and thats sickening..thats the last thing we need around here.
> thats not in any way a dig at you as even if 20 pp did say soemthing..they could very well be 20 arseholes anyway so ... but i think all should have thier say publically in those cases and i feel it got swept under the carpet...not by you... you carried on in the thread after everyone else buggered off... think u started talking about something like WOW only not so gay i think lol


NEVER not WOW thats the worst game ever lol was talking about pure pwnage on CSS lol Those 20 people for some strange reason turned into 4 lmao.


----------



## Trice

twodogs said:


> cheers greggums ....scummy :lol2: been called worse ....hey we all have our faults ...cant help it if i support the better london club :lol2: and your right ....nige .....top bloke : victory:


Better London Club? Yeah.. I can really see Spurs having won more cups and leagues than Arsenal.. Can also see spurs being the richer club. ohhhhhhh! but whats this? Arsenal youth had more people at Emirates than the Spurs stadium can hold :O hahaha  Sorry mate just messing with you Lol.

I should have a drive up to say hi to Nige and of course the lovely Katy sometime soon.


----------



## tombraider

Diablo said:


> NEVER not WOW thats the worst game ever lol was talking about pure pwnage on CSS lol Those 20 people for some strange reason turned into 4 lmao.


Thats another reason why i dont bother with msn these days. People like to spread the gossip thats going round about you but when you bring it into the open they go and hide in corners and keep shut.


----------



## Trice

Am i not worth spreading rumours about?
Only rumour someone has been trying to spread about me is that i'm gay? but it comes from Andyb1. And i think he just wants me. he must be the gay person


----------



## Diablo

tombraider said:


> Thats another reason why i dont bother with msn these days. People like to spread the gossip thats going round about you but when you bring it into the open they go and hide in corners and keep shut.


Very true TombRaider they didnt hide they just didnt exist lol. Ive always said anyone is welcome to come round and check us out lol. But anyway any questions about that thread PM me this is Nige's thread lol ( Sorry dude  ) But we are starting to feel lonely now days no one wants to come see us lol


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Am i not worth spreading rumours about?
> Only rumour someone has been trying to spread about me is that i'm gay? but it comes from Andyb1. And i think he just wants me. he must be the gay person


But thats true LOL


----------



## Esarosa

If you were nearby to me i'd be visitin n sneaking out some nice lil leopard geckos :razz: but alas ur too far


----------



## twodogs

Trice said:


> Better London Club? Yeah.. I can really see Spurs having won more cups and leagues than Arsenal.. Can also see spurs being the richer club. ohhhhhhh! but whats this? Arsenal youth had more people at Emirates than the Spurs stadium can hold :O hahaha  Sorry mate just messing with you Lol.
> 
> I should have a drive up to say hi to Nige and of course the lovely Katy sometime soon.


 

its ok mate used to the banter :lol2: goes with being a spurs fan :lol2:if you do pop up give us a shout im only round the corner from nige .....


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Very true TombRaider they didnt hide they just didnt exist lol. Ive always said anyone is welcome to come round and check us out lol. But anyway any questions about that thread PM me this is Nige's thread lol ( Sorry dude  ) But we are starting to feel lonely now days no one wants to come see us lol


You never offered for me to come round


----------



## Trice

twodogs said:


> its ok mate used to the banter :lol2: goes with being a spurs fan :lol2:if you do pop up give us a shout im only round the corner from nige .....


Lol sure mate. Maybe next week inbetween uni and work


----------



## DeanThorpe

Edited...pm'd.


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> You never offered for me to come round


yes i have trice so dont lie remember when you was on about my OH dancing around the living room naked REMEMBER and what about MY WOOD.


----------



## Diablo

Katiexx said:


> If you were nearby to me i'd be visitin n sneaking out some nice lil leopard geckos :razz: but alas ur too far


Your more than welcome Katie  But you have to bow infront of the King LOL 

FORGOT TO ADD

Your not allowed to sneak any leos out tho


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> yes i have trice so dont lie remember when you was on about my OH dancing around the living room naked REMEMBER and what about MY WOOD.


Ohhh yeah!
I'll pop over to see you soon too  
Only to see your OH of course.
 lol


----------



## 1949_sam

SuperTed said:


> hmm ponders around thinking whether this is good or bad :lol2:


not bad hun honest :lol2:



Pauline said:


> When it comes to sexing snakes, I know it's not an exact science. I have (or have had) 5 snakes that turned out to be the opposite sex and 1 that I bought from a friend who bought it as a female and turned out to be male - all in the last 8 months.
> 
> I can't understand anyone complaining - if they want to be sure they should learn to sex themselves and check before they buy.


Yep your right as it's very hard to be 100% sure on something and the same has happend to me and i did'nt go complaining i will say i was a bit pissed about it and now i know that when i collect any corn i'll be sexing it before buying and if the seller don't like it then NO DEAL oh i love watching that :lol2:



Furless-Friends said:


> Nige m8.... your one of a few people that this hobby cannot afford to lose. Over the last few months we are slowly losing more and more people to the bitching and backstabbing and people just out to run the rest down.
> 
> Reptile keeping is in serious need of people like yourself and if we dont start respecting those with knowledge ALL reptile keepers are going to suffer. We are currently fighting a battle on 2 fronts..... the RSPCA and ourselves. If thing keep going the way they are we are in serious jepardy of reptile keeping being banned and all of us losing out in the long run
> 
> Those doing the bitching need to get their act together. The community as a whole needs to start working together and showing a united front.
> 
> Nigel... your knowledge and expertise is phenomenol and the respect you have among most of us is second to none. Reconsider please?


Nige knows how much people like us need him and i don't/hope he wont leave for good but he does need to consider a time out from here for a bit...Nige has always been there for me and i can turn to him about anything and he's tells NO ONE whats going on in my life even tho HE COULD but thats what a wonderful man nige is....My big teddy bear :mf_dribble:



Diablo said:


> AMEN MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Or sister )


: victory:



Trice said:


> Right i got to this post and am too tired to read the other half of the pages..
> 
> but don't trust this man(twodogs) he's a scummy spurs fan! and sneaks up on people at reptile shows
> 
> Nige is a great bloke. he's not going anywhere cause i say so!


You go Spurs :no1:i don't like em but my late dad was a great fun never missed a game so i do keep an eye on Spurs in his memery x x


----------



## Trice

1949_sam said:


> You go Spurs :no1:i don't like em but my late dad was a great fun never missed a game so i do keep an eye on Spurs in his memery x x


Ew you're evil too!

I think i remember seeing you at Basildon.


----------



## E.Crassus

sorry to hear you MIGHT be giving it up Nige, I know you wont of taken this decision lightly and without thought.
Ive had my fair share of people bitch and basically make life impossible to work with because of what they say, you just cant listen to them.
We all need a break sometimes, Im glad im taking one, you can always start again.
I just hope mate, I really do hope, that one of the people giving you grief is someone we both know, im affraid I couldnt hold silence on that situation if it arose.
best of luck mate, see you at norwich hopefully, your a legend and have made me a wiser and less narrow minded snake keeper.


----------



## the-tick

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight that's a long 26 pages.........

I used to be a mod on a forum (non rep) and left with a lot of the founding members due to ars*holes msn'ing and getting way too personal, which led me to giving up a lot of good online mates and my then hobby really taking a back seat.

Nige you and few others on these forums are so knowledgeable, helpful and ever willing to give advice and breed, sell and rescue reps of all kinds should be the exapmles we all need to carry to show the antis why we keep reps etc.

It really fecks me off that people have nothing better to do that spread shite to pwn people on the web.

Take a breather and please keep doing what you do best.

(hard to find new ways of saying stuff that's been said over 26 pages LOL)


----------



## Diablo

Hey The-Tick hows dave doing mate


----------



## 1949_sam

DeanThorpe said:


> yeh cool, i meant the hole thing with sparkle and the 20 ppl who never came forward, if she HAS been told she cant pass that info on for whatever reason it is making her look bad for trying to do the rtight thing and thats sickening..thats the last thing we need around here.
> thats not in any way a dig at you as even if 20 pp did say soemthing..they could very well be 20 arseholes anyway so ... but i think all should have thier say publically in those cases and i feel it got swept under the carpet...not by you... you carried on in the thread after everyone else buggered off... think u started talking about something like WOW only not so gay i think lol
> 
> I have learned from these threads though.. i usually think of myself as a fair, honest guy... but DAMN..this place does get to yuh sometimes doesnt it?
> When yourv got shit going on, hard life, work hastles, new lizards dropping dead, local rep shop killing off animals, a fiver wasted on lottery tickets only to not win a bloody penny every week [lol] and then you sit down and see what looks liek a straight forward true story of soemone taking the piss out of ppl...its easy to get hooked in without checking facts... as I did, and i am sorry dude...still waiting for all that to coem out in the end of course as i keep saying.
> The only thing that would really ever work in those situations is for the 1st reply in any such thread to always have to be the accused, maybe liek a 12 hour delay so only said person can post [and the author who can add to the prosecution] so they can have thier say before ppl jump in and things go mad as they do.


 
I missed that thread :bash:


----------



## the-tick

Diablo said:


> Hey The-Tick hows dave doing mate


Hi Paul he's doing fine (in blue today and he fed the greedy bugger) I will do more pics when he's shed (3rd time)


----------



## Diablo

the-tick said:


> Hi Paul he's doing fine (in blue today and he fed the greedy bugger) I will do more pics when he's shed (3rd time)


Ahh great mate glad hes doing well  Shedding again Lol


----------



## captaincaveman

twodogs said:


> its ok mate used to the banter :lol2: goes with being a spurs fan :lol2:if you do pop up give us a shout im only round the corner from nige .....


i aint far either:no1:


----------



## Trice

So i can see 4 forum members in one day :O lol. Lets all go pub haha


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> So i can see 4 forum members in one day :O lol. Lets all go pub haha


5 members, theres another in the quartet of northampton corn keepers,but hes really scary, aint that right ant:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> So i can see 4 forum members in one day :O lol. Lets all go pub haha


You sure you will get served trice


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> 5 members, theres another in the quartet of northampton corn keepers,but hes really scary, aint that right ant:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Whos the fifth?
Nige, twodogs, you, blazin(i want his eggs) and?



Diablo said:


> You sure you will get served trice


Of course i will  i'll be 22 in 3 months :O


----------



## 1949_sam

Trice said:


> Better London Club? Yeah.. I can really see Spurs having won more cups and leagues than Arsenal.. Can also see spurs being the richer club. ohhhhhhh! but whats this? Arsenal youth had more people at Emirates than the Spurs stadium can hold :O hahaha  Sorry mate just messing with you Lol.
> 
> I should have a drive up to say hi to Nige and of course the lovely Katy sometime soon.


Arsenal is my team :mf_dribble:I once (so many years ago lol) played for the arsenal juniours (spelling lol) and messed it all up (as we do as kids lol)



Trice said:


> Ew you're evil too!
> 
> I think i remember seeing you at Basildon.


Oh Noooooooo Trice don't love me  Yep i was at basildon :mf_dribble:


----------



## Trice

1949_sam said:


> Arsenal is my team :mf_dribble:I once (so many years ago lol) played for the arsenal juniours (spelling lol) and messed it all up (as we do as kids lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Noooooooo Trice don't love me  Yep i was at basildon :mf_dribble:


well in that case.. thats all good then. Lol.
Who said i didn't love you


----------



## 1949_sam

Trice said:


> well in that case.. thats all good then. Lol.
> Who said i didn't love you


You said i was evil  so i didn't see the love :lol2::lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> Whos the fifth?
> Nige, twodogs, you, blazin(i want his eggs) and?


 
ant29nhampton, he will give you nightmares:lol2:


----------



## Trice

1949_sam said:


> You said i was evil  so i didn't see the love :lol2::lol2:



Lol All women are evil, its why they were made.


----------



## captaincaveman

Sam you should do another few hundred pics in the perv thread, that'll keep nige here:no1:


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> ant29nhampton, he will give you nightmares:lol2:


Aww poor ant  Jay gives me nightmares *dreams i can't talk about* :lol2:



Trice said:


> Lol All women are evil, its why they were made.


Men need a good :bash::bash:ing if ya know what i mean :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> Sam you should do another few hundred pics in the perv thread, that'll keep nige here:no1:


Yea and give him nightmares for life :lol2::lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman

1949_sam said:


> Aww poor ant  Jay gives me nightmares *dreams i can't talk about* :lol2:


 
yeah i know ant years, funnily enough i was round there earlier, you met him then sam?

not sure what you mean by the nightmares though, could you elaberate?:lol2:


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> ant29nhampton, he will give you nightmares:lol2:


Whos that? lol. 



1949_sam said:


> Aww poor ant  Jay gives me nightmares *dreams i can't talk about* :lol2:
> Men need a good :bash::bash:ing if ya know what i mean :lol2:


Lol


----------



## captaincaveman

1949_sam said:


> Yea and give him nightmares for life :lol2::lol2:


 
Im sure he'd appreciate them:no1:, i would:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> yeah i know ant years, funnily enough i was round there earlier, you met him then sam?
> 
> not sure what you mean by the nightmares though, could you elaberate?:lol2:


I don't think i've meet ant but he sounds like a great guy....*no coment on the dreams* sorry Jay :mf_dribble:


----------



## captaincaveman

1949_sam said:


> I don't think i've meet ant but he sounds like a great guy....*no coment on the dreams* sorry Jay :mf_dribble:


 
sam sam sam, i can still picture you in that bath:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> sam sam sam, i can still picture you in that bath:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:


Sam in a bath?


----------



## ant29nhampton

im the 5th *Trice* i give any1 night mares lol including myself and jas i no you love me really my little happy hippy 
nige and jason are really close mates and i care for them a great deal its there falt i been buying loads of hatchlings lol but i been doing same old thing low end corns for 8 yrs now and if it wasnt for nige and jason i still be doing them 
nige cosiders everyone and helps every one out and go`s out his way to he is a fantastic guy and he dosent desurve all this SHIT 
if it wasnt for nige alot of us on here wouldnt have the great morphs we have now and there no way im going to let him give up i chase him round northampton till he gives in :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: and keeps most of his snakes 
every time i go to nige house i allways come out drulling he has bred some of the most amazing cornes in the uk how many of us on here can say that not to many allways here for you nige (rubs your head again ) hehe


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> Sam in a bath?


oh yes:no1: the though still brings a smile to my face:mf_dribble:


----------



## Trice

ant29nhampton said:


> im the 5th *Trice* i give any1 night mares lol including myself and jas i no you love me really my little happy hippy
> nige and jason are really close mates and i care for them a great deal its there falt i been buying loads of hatchlings lol but i been doing same old thing low end corns for 8 yrs now and if it wasnt for nige and jason i still be doing them
> nige cosiders everyone and helps every one out and go`s out his way to he is a fantastic guy and he dosent desurve all this SHIT
> if it wasnt for nige alot of us on here wouldnt have the great morphs we have now and there no way im going to let him give up i chase him round northampton till he gives in :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: and keeps most of his snakes
> every time i go to nige house i allways come out drulling he has bred some of the most amazing cornes in the uk how many of us on here can say that not to many allways here for you nige (rubs your head again ) hehe


Oh ello there 
Ooooooo. Rubbing his head? hahaha


----------



## ant29nhampton

you love to see me in the bath aswell jas :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:come on tell every1 : victory::lol2:


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> oh yes:no1: the though still brings a smile to my face:mf_dribble:


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## ant29nhampton

yer he likes it and kattie just laffs lol


----------



## Trice

Lmao 

So you Northampton people! We should all go pub, Nige agrees (he texted me lol) I can only really go Mon, thurs or fridays  lol


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


sorry dude, no copys kept, im sure sam would have kept em:no1:


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> sorry dude, no copys kept, im sure sam would have kept em:no1:


I'm disappointed in you...


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> Lmao
> 
> So you Northampton people! We should all go pub, Nige agrees (he texted me lol) I can only really go Mon, thurs or fridays  lol


 
anydays fine dude:no1:


----------



## ant29nhampton

that sounds good im quiet really NOT lol


----------



## captaincaveman

ant29nhampton said:


> that sounds good im quiet really NOT lol


 
theres a lot of things you are, but quiet isn't one of them:lol2:


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> anydays fine dude:no1:


Whos free next fri! snake keepers drink up in Northampton! haha (although i wouldn't drink due to driving.. hmm)


----------



## ant29nhampton

lol how rude jas i no im a gobby git but you love it my little happy hippy :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
im allways free lol any day good for me


----------



## Trice

thats it! 2 of you are free on friday , what about the spursfan?


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> Whos free next fri! snake keepers drink up in Northampton! haha (although i wouldn't drink due to driving.. hmm)


go with whenever nige can, i can make plans around that:no1:


----------



## Trice

ant29nhampton said:


> lol how rude jas i no im a gobby git but you love it my little happy hippy :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> im allways free lol any day good for me


So What he's trying to say is you don't shut up?  lol


----------



## ant29nhampton

just let me no im free anytime so im same as jas what ever day nige can do
haha i do shut up when im eating lol


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> So What he's trying to say is you don't shut up?  lol


 
exactly:lol2:


----------



## Trice

Btw. Nige said it'd be fine for him lol


----------



## captaincaveman

And nige will be able to contact paul aka twodogs aka spursfan:lol2:


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> And nige will be able to contact paul aka twodogs aka spursfan:lol2:


I was just actually talking to Paul on msn. lol he's just gone bed. Should have asked him.


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> I was just actually talking to Paul on msn. lol he's just gone bed. Should have asked him.


everyones on msn:lol2:, ive not been on since a run in with a bunny boiler:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed

no trice he hasnt gone to bed he just blocked you because ur a gooner!


----------



## ant29nhampton

aww msn i cant be assed with it well not that often lol


----------



## SuperTed

hmm although being a yid isnt much to speak about meh your both as bad as each other!


----------



## Trice

captaincaveman said:


> everyones on msn:lol2:, ive not been on since a run in with a bunny boiler:lol2:


Run in with who? lol



SuperTed said:


> no trice he hasnt gone to bed he just blocked you because ur a gooner!


Go away whore


----------



## captaincaveman

Trice said:


> Run in with who? lol


 
me and tops(and god knows who else) were being played by a female forum member, i wont mention names, else i may find my snakes simmering in a pot:lol2:


----------



## Tops

captaincaveman said:


> me and tops(and god knows who else) were being played by a female forum member, i wont mention names, else i may find my snakes simmering in a pot:lol2:


hmmm.. always amusing where you happen to check in on a thread :lol2:
Who played who? lol


----------



## sarahssnakes

captaincaveman said:


> 5 members, theres another in the quartet of northampton corn keepers,but hes really scary, aint that right ant:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


hey jay what about me i live here tooo??:lol2ants not scary he is lovely :lol2
aww nige dont go i think yur fab and who else would of waited for us to get you over an hour late due to that flippin land rover show thingy even though you hadnt had any sleep from working the night before(you see thats how terrible nige is????)i think he is a star:no1:.
the forum wont be the same.
big hugs for you


----------



## asm1006

_You know that was a major read:smile:...phew!_
_I don't know u Nige but heard lots of good stuff about you and the length of this thread is indicative of how much you are obviously respected!: victory: Ignore those who have riled you, it seems to happen on forums. It did on another snakle forum and I know my hubby had this happen on a certain fishing forum he goes on. Theres always tits about hun-but whatever u do I respect your decision. Just remember you have alot of support here too. _
_I try not to get too involved with people for this exact reason as I can't be doing with playground antics of....'well he said that'...'oh but i heard'... etc.... its so childish. But unfortunately all forums seem to get this._
_Remember do whats right for you, your family and your snakees hun. Bumholes to everyone else.: victory:xx_


----------



## powderpuff_girl

sorry 2 hear that nige!!


----------



## sami

Now I will admit i'm guilty of having jumped on the bandwagon on a few occasions....like ther diablo thread.

But when someone claims to have all this evidence....you obviosuly beleive them, when it never turns up...then you see what kind of person they really are. Now I apologised to diablo for that and obviously now have an idea of who to listen to and who not to listen to.

I will say though..it does always seem to be the same people who seem to want to stick themselves in other peoples problems as a third party...

It's a pity that the actions of a few people can cause so much upset, especially when those people had no need to be involved in the first place.

I must say whoever it was who made the suggestion of legal action is a real grade A muppet and wants to have a good long look at themselves.

We just seem to replace one group of nutters with another round here...

Mason


----------



## tazzyasb

I have been a member of this forum since nearly the start and nige has always been a super star. He has given me great advice, been a mate and sold me loads of top notch corns. My most recent a stunning pair pf abbotts. He was even cool when he got me a fair few corns last year that due to leaving my job and moving back to newcastle I was unable to pay for.

The amount of bitching and backstabbing that goes on here is getting beyond a joke. The kick off gang as I call them have alot to answer for. Lets think of the things that can cause a war

Mat stats --- well I have never used them
Keeping two snakes together.---- I have temp housed female corns together how shocking is that?? 
Beginner snakes --- shoch horror I think in general colubrids you know corn snakes and american rat snakes-- ohh the comments I have had for saying that!!!!
Let me think oh yes lets talk about the people who feel the need to go on about people spelling. 

WTF does it matter as long as people know what you mean. My other half is dyslexic and has nearly left this forum a couple of times because people have taken the piss and implied he is stupid. Nice place don't you think!

Montage morphs --- selective selling. Nige can sell what he wants to who he wants. But lets talk about your pm me an offer for my ice. You trying to get the best price plan and simple. When nige did his snake auction the bids were in the thread so all could see.

Capt Caveman most of my snakes went to rep shops this year. 7 to be precise and at the moment I feel I made the right decison not to advertise any on here.

There has been talk about nige making profit. I hope he has made a profit on every snake he sold me. He had something I wanted and I bought it I fully expected him to make a profit from it. What would be the point other wise.

Nige honey the idiots are jelous of you. You know what I am but I look at your collection and think that where I want to be in the future. I look up to you. Its the children on here that feel the need to start trouble.

Keep your chin up and do what you think is best for you. I would think sod the lot of them and keep going as normal but then I can be an arsey cow lol.


----------



## eeji

well said tazzy
i can see this whole place going :blowup: and all the decent people leaving for pastures new, resulting in a 'bitching forum' rather than a 'reptile forum'


----------



## twodogs

Trice said:


> Lmao
> 
> So you Northampton people! We should all go pub, Nige agrees (he texted me lol) I can only really go Mon, thurs or fridays  lol





captaincaveman said:


> anydays fine dude:no1:





Trice said:


> Whos free next fri! snake keepers drink up in Northampton! haha (although i wouldn't drink due to driving.. hmm)





Trice said:


> thats it! 2 of you are free on friday , what about the spursfan?


fridays good for me : victory:


----------



## brian

Is they a way of policing the forum so any thing like back stabbing or nameing and shaming or general pettiness can be stoped before it starts most people know where a thread is heading with in a few posts so why not delete and warn so many strikes and your out as we don't want to be loseing top quality members because of idiots



If people have a greavence use pm


----------



## pam b

Nige,
Dont you dare let the bastards grind you down, i've only met you the once and yes we,re had our ups and downs in the past, but if i was getting corns you'd be amongst the top of my list of people.
Some people truely are not happy unless causeing trouble for others,this week you, next week some other poor sod, i guess it makes them feel important, misguided TBH cuz all it does is make them look knobs.
Such is life and i doubt the world will ever be rid of them.
Chin up matey and remember they are all living proof that the vikings fiddled with sheep.


----------



## Athravan

brian said:


> Is they a way of policing the forum so any thing like back stabbing or nameing and shaming or general pettiness can be stoped before it starts most people know where a thread is heading with in a few posts so why not delete and warn so many strikes and your out as we don't want to be loseing top quality members because of idiots
> 
> 
> 
> If people have a greavence use pm


 
There is already a system in place... we can't stop people airing their opinion but if they are aiming negative comments at people it can be reported and the mods will be sorted out, especially if it is slander, aggressive, abusive, insulting, etc. etc... but we can't be everywhere at once, we do rely in some ways on users reporting the posts. We have an infraction/strike system that does result in bans of varying length depending on the situation.

I think a lot of the problem is that the bitching goes on behind closed doors, in pms, on msn, by email.. in person, in shops... it's like chinese whispers and people seem to love a gossip/bitch...


----------



## Tops




----------



## brian

but that will still happen to whatever even if they jackin the site but surly can make the site a more frendly place to post by strictor policeing


Dont let anybody join without a recomendation a bit like a workingmans club and they have a probation time any type of bitching off ya go ( Deep down i know it's a crap idea )


----------



## t-bo

Am I missing somthing here, I havnt read the whole thread but I was under the impression this was all because someone said they were sold a snake that was the wrong sex?? surely this happens to big breeders all the time?


----------



## Tops

t-bo said:


> Am I missing somthing here, I havnt read the whole thread but I was under the impression this was all because someone said they were sold a snake that was the wrong sex?? surely this happens to big breeders all the time?


I dont think the issue is that the snake was the wrong sex, that will be dealt with by the buyer and seller, but that people are jumping on the band wagon and blaming Nige for it all. Too many 'other' people trying to get involved and causing trouble from the looks of things.


----------



## Diablo

t-bo said:


> Am I missing somthing here, I havnt read the whole thread but I was under the impression this was all because someone said they were sold a snake that was the wrong sex?? surely this happens to big breeders all the time?


You missed the fact that yet again another third party was involved and Nige had enough of all the crap that was involved in the hobby not to mention things going on behind the scenes where no one could see. T-bo id recommend reading the WHOLE post lol when you get to around page 25-26 jump to page 29-30 because they started talking about drinking lol. 
But the snake was sold As female turned out to be male Nige was sorting it out on hes day off and then someone jumped onto the waggon and started shouting her mouth off about it all being out of order and dam right RUDE.


----------



## Diablo

Tops said:


> I dont think the issue is that the snake was the wrong sex, that will be dealt with by the buyer and seller, but that people are jumping on the band wagon and blaming Nige for it all. Too many 'other' people trying to get involved and causing trouble from the looks of things.


HEAR HEAR Tops 

If people would mind their own business and didn't try to ruin peoples reputations or assume the facts instead of knowing them.


----------



## t-bo

Ok, well ill move this to the general forum shortly... dont think it needs to be a classified sticky anymore.


----------



## brian

Diablo said:


> HEAR HEAR Tops
> 
> If people would mind their own business and didn't try to ruin peoples reputations or assume the facts instead of knowing them.


 
I must agree with you
It is to easy for some one to ruin someones good name and reputation on any forum I know of one or two people on this forum that have a shop or two but dont mention it for fear of this type of thing happning to them.But at the end of the day it's a shame because it's the forum that will lose out in the long run........Brian


----------



## Diablo

brian said:


> I must agree with you
> It is to easy for some one to ruin someones good name and reputation on any forum I know of one or two people on this forum that have a shop or two but dont mention it for fear of this type of thing happning to them.But at the end of the day it's a shame because it's the forum that will lose out in the long run........Brian


Very true mate. I know what you mean but it seems a certain individual keeps cropping up every now and then. We are meant to be a comunity but people keep being suicide bombers and making a VERY big impact on the hobby.


----------



## Andy

Its all part of life unfortunately, if you use the forums as often as some you will leave yourself open to criticism from the dead heads who try to inflate their own egos by being internet "legends". Most of the big breeders I know ,and some of the most experienced people I know, dont even have the internet. Whatever you read on the net from people who seem to think they are the dogs bollocks I would take with a pinch of salt as they are generally tossers. This forum is here to chat, offer and recieve advice and generally be friendly. Any problems you have with people on or off the forum i.e. msn etc can be left behind when you sign in as any bitching and name calling etc will not be tolerated on here. We take pride in this forum being friendly and laidback and have removed trouble causers in the past and will do it again if they cant behave.:grin1:


----------



## E.Crassus

Andy said:


> Its all part of life unfortunately, if you use the forums as often as some you will leave yourself open to criticism from the dead heads who try to inflate their own egos by being internet "legends". Most of the big breeders I know ,and some of the most experienced people I know, dont even have the internet. Whatever you read on the net from people who seem to think they are the dogs bollocks I would take with a pinch of salt as they are generally tossers. This forum is here to chat, offer and recieve advice and generally be friendly. Any problems you have with people on or off the forum i.e. msn etc can be left behind when you sign in as any bitching and name calling etc will not be tolerated on here. We take pride in this forum being friendly and laidback and have removed trouble causers in the past and will do it again if they cant behave.:grin1:


well said mate, very well said.
Nigel is not the only guy I know to want to pack it in because of people making life difficult, im one of those guys that doesnt like how the reptile world is going, especially when it comes to how over the top people get about it.
With regard to people being removed, theres someone on here I would of liked to of seen removed months ago, hopefully theyre comments on this thread and this thread in general will be removed, It is Nigels decision, end of, I dont want him to give up all hes built over the years but I think everyone to do with corns in the UK owes Nigel in some way or another and should respect his decision whatever that may be.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

E.Crassus said:


> It is Nigels decision, end of, I dont want him to give up all hes built over the years but I think everyone to do with corns in the UK owes Nigel in some way or another and should respect his decision whatever that may be.


I 100% agree with that, Nige has done alot for the UK in terms of corns, people should remember that.


----------



## lampropeltis

you know what
i think a commitee is a good idea
if someone has a problem with another member
(i mean with slaging, threats and abuse ect) not mistaken sexing ect
then they can be reported to the commitee
which is assembled via vote of trustable members
then the evidence can be looked over and the punishment given ect
could prob take a bit of the strain off the mods who will obviously be closely involved
cause im sure thier all sick of the he said she said stuff
and the forum is getting so big now im sure thier very busy

i think its a good idea neway


----------



## Snakes r grreat

lampropeltis said:


> you know what
> i think a commitee is a good idea
> if someone has a problem with another member
> (i mean with slaging, threats and abuse ect) not mistaken sexing ect
> then they can be reported to the commitee
> which is assembled via vote of trustable members
> then the evidence can be looked over and the punishment given ect
> could prob take a bit of the strain off the mods who will obviously be closely involved
> cause im sure thier all sick of the he said she said stuff
> and the forum is getting so big now im sure thier very busy
> 
> i think its a good idea neway


We have that already, its called the moderation team, carefully picked my the committee chairman, t-bo.


----------



## lampropeltis

Snakes r grreat said:


> We have that already, its called the moderation team, carefully picked my the committee chairman, t-bo.


 
i know i ment seperate from that


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I know what you meant, but that is what the mods are for, its up to them to decide who is banned, as they did with a member a while ago. I know i wouldnt want a group of people deciding who is banned or not banned on my forum. Sometimes, i think people on here get a bit carried away with things.


----------



## LeeH

so flame the man for missexing a snake...every longterm reptilekeeper i know have missexed snakes more than once...if they are in good health who cares what sex it turns out to be...its human nature to make mistakes hence the use of a eraser..it wasn't a big deal..a missexed snake
snakes are well documented to tense up during probing but some of you have a go at a well respected member of this forum..how bloody petty...and i don't fault him at all for being selective who he sells to..if the hobby was all about not being picky then why do they vet people for relevant experiences with that speices to give that animal the best of care
Nigel i wish you all the best in any decision you make and i cannot fault the health and price of the mexican black pair i purchased from you a good while back


----------



## leptophis

Interesting thread this, "snakes are great", also an interesting point is the legal side, there is now precident that the owners of forums are subject to the ramifications of the content of the said forums. SO if a thread is slaggin off a business or person which we have seen countless times on this forum, the owner of it can be taken to court and sued for any damages due. Even if he didnt say it, This is even more true if any of the written facts are incorrect which i dare say is also true countless times. I know from speaking to people around the hobby this forum is gaining a reputation for just having ago at business and shops, as well as some breeders and hobbyists. Something should be done, and now before this forum is foreced to shut down.


----------



## Daredevil

Who is actually the top moderater? I don't mean the most posts (because Nige wins hands down) but who is the 'Chairman' (woman!!):lol2:


----------



## Tops

bradhollands999 said:


> Who is actually the top moderater? I don't mean the most posts (because Nige wins hands down) but who is the 'Chairman' (woman!!):lol2:


See below



Snakes r grreat said:


> We have that already, its called the moderation team, carefully picked my the committee chairman, t-bo.


----------



## Daredevil

Ahh Ok. This thread is so long i just glance over each post!!:lol2:


----------



## spirit975

leptophis said:


> Interesting thread this, "snakes are great", also an interesting point is the legal side, there is now precident that the owners of forums are subject to the ramifications of the content of the said forums. SO if a thread is slaggin off a business or person which we have seen countless times on this forum, the owner of it can be taken to court and sued for any damages due. Even if he didnt say it, This is even more true if any of the written facts are incorrect which i dare say is also true countless times. I know from speaking to people around the hobby this forum is gaining a reputation for just having ago at business and shops, as well as some breeders and hobbyists. Something should be done, and now before this forum is foreced to shut down.


The thing is that here, nobody has been publically "slagged off" so it doesn`t really count.: victory:


----------



## t-bo

rankindude2 said:


> so flame the man for missexing a snake...every longterm reptilekeeper i know have missexed snakes more than once...if they are in good health who cares what sex it turns out to be...its human nature to make mistakes hence the use of a eraser..it wasn't a big deal..a missexed snake
> snakes are well documented to tense up during probing but some of you have a go at a well respected member of this forum..how bloody petty...and i don't fault him at all for being selective who he sells to..if the hobby was all about not being picky then why do they vet people for relevant experiences with that speices to give that animal the best of care
> Nigel i wish you all the best in any decision you make and i cannot fault the health and price of the mexican black pair i purchased from you a good while back


You almost hit the nail on the head as far as I am concerned rankindude, every long term breeder will miss sex snakes at some point. However the thing is that the breeding business is just like any other business.... either on the Internet or on the high street. If you sell 10 people the wrong product... 9 people will come back and get a refund or exchange and go away reasonably happy, the other 1 person will make a big fuss. This will happen in life if you sell things, you cant just give up everything when it happens?



leptophis said:


> Interesting thread this, "snakes are great", also an interesting point is the legal side, there is now precident that the owners of forums are subject to the ramifications of the content of the said forums. SO if a thread is slaggin off a business or person which we have seen countless times on this forum, the owner of it can be taken to court and sued for any damages due. Even if he didnt say it, This is even more true if any of the written facts are incorrect which i dare say is also true countless times. I know from speaking to people around the hobby this forum is gaining a reputation for just having ago at business and shops, as well as some breeders and hobbyists. Something should be done, and now before this forum is foreced to shut down.


A reputation, with who exactly? since we *dont *allow publicly naming business I dont see that this reputation is deserved.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

leptophis said:


> Interesting thread this, "snakes are great", also an interesting point is the legal side, there is now precident that the owners of forums are subject to the ramifications of the content of the said forums. SO if a thread is slaggin off a business or person which we have seen countless times on this forum, the owner of it can be taken to court and sued for any damages due. Even if he didnt say it, This is even more true if any of the written facts are incorrect which i dare say is also true countless times. I know from speaking to people around the hobby this forum is gaining a reputation for just having ago at business and shops, as well as some breeders and hobbyists. Something should be done, and now before this forum is foreced to shut down.


Not quite sure why you aimed your post at me, but ill rise to it. 

I am not aware of the case that set a precident for suing forum owners, but i would point out to you the following. This thread was started by the person concerned in all of this. Neither the seller or buyer has threatened legal action. It was also mentioned that alot of the comments that have upset the OP come down to msn, so where exactly would you lay the blame, microsoft???

Oh, and next time, get the name right!


----------



## captaincaveman

Its a hard one to crack really, we all know of certain trouble makers on here, but alot seems to be done on msn, so impossible for moderators to stop, There has been a few bitchy comments towards nige, even on this thread,that kind of mentality needs stopping, all i do is personally make a mental note of them, and ignore em, some may need a firmer hand, they will slip up on here eventually, as others have done

i feel sorry for these bitchy peoples other halfs, i can always put them on ignore, some poor dudes getting this 24/7 in real life:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

captaincaveman said:


> i feel sorry for these bitchy peoples other halfs, i can always put them on ignore, some poor dudes getting this 24/7 in real life:lol2:


Im not the only one who hs thought that then! :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman

Snakes r grreat said:


> Im not the only one who hs thought that then! :lol2:


:lol2: the funny thing, is so many people have issues with a small group of people, but most people think its just them, and dont realise half the forum has the same issues with the same people:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

captaincaveman said:


> :lol2: the funny thing, is so many people have issues with a small group of people, but most people think its just them, and dont realise half the forum has the same issues with the same people:lol2:


I dont have issues with groups, i just have issues with everyone!! :grin1:


----------



## captaincaveman

Snakes r grreat said:


> I dont have issues with groups, i just have issues with everyone!! :grin1:


:lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> Im sure he'd appreciate them:no1:, i would:mf_dribble::lol2:


I know he would bless, but no pics for a while yet....



captaincaveman said:


> sam sam sam, i can still picture you in that bath:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:


I bet you can and some loved em but other didn't and there has been bitching in there aswell.....


----------



## 1949_sam

captaincaveman said:


> sorry dude, no copys kept, im sure sam would have kept em:no1:


Bet you wish you had now, as i didn't keep any :lol2:



tazzyasb said:


> I have been a member of this forum since nearly the start and nige has always been a super star. He has given me great advice, been a mate and sold me loads of top notch corns. My most recent a stunning pair pf abbotts. He was even cool when he got me a fair few corns last year that due to leaving my job and moving back to newcastle I was unable to pay for.
> 
> The amount of bitching and backstabbing that goes on here is getting beyond a joke. The kick off gang as I call them have alot to answer for. Lets think of the things that can cause a war
> 
> Mat stats --- well I have never used them
> Keeping two snakes together.---- I have temp housed female corns together how shocking is that??
> Beginner snakes --- shoch horror I think in general colubrids you know corn snakes and american rat snakes-- ohh the comments I have had for saying that!!!!
> Let me think oh yes lets talk about the people who feel the need to go on about people spelling.
> 
> WTF does it matter as long as people know what you mean. My other half is dyslexic and has nearly left this forum a couple of times because people have taken the piss and implied he is stupid. Nice place don't you think!
> 
> Montage morphs --- selective selling. Nige can sell what he wants to who he wants. But lets talk about your pm me an offer for my ice. You trying to get the best price plan and simple. When nige did his snake auction the bids were in the thread so all could see.
> 
> Capt Caveman most of my snakes went to rep shops this year. 7 to be precise and at the moment I feel I made the right decison not to advertise any on here.
> 
> There has been talk about nige making profit. I hope he has made a profit on every snake he sold me. He had something I wanted and I bought it I fully expected him to make a profit from it. What would be the point other wise.
> 
> Nige honey the idiots are jelous of you. You know what I am but I look at your collection and think that where I want to be in the future. I look up to you. Its the children on here that feel the need to start trouble.
> 
> Keep your chin up and do what you think is best for you. I would think sod the lot of them and keep going as normal but then I can be an arsey cow lol.


Very well said tazzyasb :no1::no1:


----------



## leogirl

i dont really get whats going on here .... i dont think anyone should feel the need to sell up and stop their hobby because of comments from other people. carry on with what you love and ignore these people they are no more than a waste of time!


----------



## captaincaveman

tazzyasb said:


> I have been a member of this forum since nearly the start and nige has always been a super star. He has given me great advice, been a mate and sold me loads of top notch corns. My most recent a stunning pair pf abbotts. He was even cool when he got me a fair few corns last year that due to leaving my job and moving back to newcastle I was unable to pay for.
> 
> The amount of bitching and backstabbing that goes on here is getting beyond a joke. The kick off gang as I call them have alot to answer for. Lets think of the things that can cause a war
> 
> Mat stats --- well I have never used them
> Keeping two snakes together.---- I have temp housed female corns together how shocking is that??
> Beginner snakes --- shoch horror I think in general colubrids you know corn snakes and american rat snakes-- ohh the comments I have had for saying that!!!!
> Let me think oh yes lets talk about the people who feel the need to go on about people spelling.
> 
> WTF does it matter as long as people know what you mean. My other half is dyslexic and has nearly left this forum a couple of times because people have taken the piss and implied he is stupid. Nice place don't you think!
> 
> Montage morphs --- selective selling. Nige can sell what he wants to who he wants. But lets talk about your pm me an offer for my ice. You trying to get the best price plan and simple. When nige did his snake auction the bids were in the thread so all could see.
> 
> Capt Caveman most of my snakes went to rep shops this year. 7 to be precise and at the moment I feel I made the right decison not to advertise any on here.
> 
> There has been talk about nige making profit. I hope he has made a profit on every snake he sold me. He had something I wanted and I bought it I fully expected him to make a profit from it. What would be the point other wise.
> 
> Nige honey the idiots are jelous of you. You know what I am but I look at your collection and think that where I want to be in the future. I look up to you. Its the children on here that feel the need to start trouble.
> 
> Keep your chin up and do what you think is best for you. I would think sod the lot of them and keep going as normal but then I can be an arsey cow lol.


 
yay i got a mention(im jay by the way), yeah i totally agree with you on all of it, as with you, nige has done me loads of favours of his own choosing and always got me snakes i wanted(the abbotts thing, he done for me, just knowing i wanted them, without me asking once), and off his own back too, i never asked for the excellent treatment hes always given me, and thats been from day one:no1:

Like i said earlier on this thread, he was the reason i didn't walk away from this forum months ago,and not him asking me to stay, but cause he was one of the best reasons to stay


----------



## moonlight

Nige I am sorry to hear you are having a stressful time at the moment. 
I unfortunatly have not had the pleasure to own any of your snakes (I never have the cash when you have somehting I want). I almost wish I had borrowed some if you are gonna give up selling for a while as I feel it would be an honour to own one of yours they are stunners! I read your posts with anticipation because as a total novice I need all the help and advice I can get my hands on and you always respond to peoples questions as indepth as you can, it will be a big shame if you dissapear from here.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do
Dawn


----------



## ratboy

t-bo said:


> Am I missing somthing here


I am too.... 36 pages of someone mis-sexing a corn snake ?


----------



## Spikebrit

I've never even brought a snakey of you nige and i still trust u. I know fom the posts i read and the few convo's we have we're i normally batter you with 101 questions . Your one of the most caring and honest sellers i know. But u have to keep breading them or at least start back up again the year i fainlly decide to actually buy a corn and not just keep wishing lol. As your going to be the first breader i go to 


I think u should just slap the select few that make trouble. Ignore them and refuse to sell to them. And just sell to who u want. U have an amazing reputation for good business and awesome snakes, don't let a few twats ruin somthing u love. 

was going to send u a pm but i presume u'll have hundreds of them. so i'll just post here and hope u read it.

Dont listen to the twats there's lots about that decide to jump down your throat if you do somthing that they dont agree with or isnt by the book. Even more the put there nises in where there not welcome. Im pritty sure we can all think of a few. 

Grrrr at those that have made u think these silly thoughts. 

edit: and you lovly cause you the only one that really noticed when i stopped posting regular.

Huggles (cause i can hehe)
Jay


----------



## spirit975

t-bo said:


> If you sell 10 people the wrong product... 9 people will come back and get a refund or exchange and go away reasonably happy, the other 1 person will make a big fuss.


Or as in this case the 1 person is trying to sort things reasonably whilst people are kicking off at the seller without her knowledge


----------



## captaincaveman

ratboy said:


> I am too.... 36 pages of someone mis-sexing a corn snake ?


 
The mix-sexing corn isn't the only reason, it goes back further than that, i think that was the last straw, i think nige doing people favours and being sh*t on for it, is more of a reason


----------



## cornmorphs

tazzyasb said:


> I have been a member of this forum since nearly the start and nige has always been a super star. He has given me great advice, been a mate and sold me loads of top notch corns. My most recent a stunning pair pf abbotts. He was even cool when he got me a fair few corns last year that due to leaving my job and moving back to newcastle I was unable to pay for.
> 
> The amount of bitching and backstabbing that goes on here is getting beyond a joke. The kick off gang as I call them have alot to answer for. Lets think of the things that can cause a war
> 
> Mat stats --- well I have never used them
> Keeping two snakes together.---- I have temp housed female corns together how shocking is that??
> Beginner snakes --- shoch horror I think in general colubrids you know corn snakes and american rat snakes-- ohh the comments I have had for saying that!!!!
> Let me think oh yes lets talk about the people who feel the need to go on about people spelling.
> 
> WTF does it matter as long as people know what you mean. My other half is dyslexic and has nearly left this forum a couple of times because people have taken the piss and implied he is stupid. Nice place don't you think!
> 
> Montage morphs --- selective selling. Nige can sell what he wants to who he wants. But lets talk about your pm me an offer for my ice. You trying to get the best price plan and simple. When nige did his snake auction the bids were in the thread so all could see.
> 
> Capt Caveman most of my snakes went to rep shops this year. 7 to be precise and at the moment I feel I made the right decison not to advertise any on here.
> 
> There has been talk about nige making profit. I hope he has made a profit on every snake he sold me. He had something I wanted and I bought it I fully expected him to make a profit from it. What would be the point other wise.
> 
> Nige honey the idiots are jelous of you. You know what I am but I look at your collection and think that where I want to be in the future. I look up to you. Its the children on here that feel the need to start trouble.
> 
> Keep your chin up and do what you think is best for you. I would think sod the lot of them and keep going as normal but then I can be an arsey cow lol.


thanks hun, appreciate all that


----------



## cornmorphs

ok, i'm gonna close this now.. but just a few words.. lol, *cough cough*, TOAST :Na_Na_Na_Na:

OK, REALLY, i would like to thank everyone for their support and help on this.. i cant believe how many of you have backed me.. i have had over 500 pms, and thats probably over 450 different people.. not bad in a day lol..
anyway, i have read all of the pages, i wont comment on what everyone has said as i will double my post count by doing it lol..
just thanks.
i will however still be selling the majority of my corn snakes.
i am keeping quite a few projects back, and all my house snakes... and of course our one and only royal (katys lol)..
we will get a few royals with some of the money from selling the corns.. maybe it will be easier on the family if i have say 10 royals instead of 100 corns?? i dunno..
i wont be going though for sure..
at this point i am planning to sell almost all breeding corns and ones that will be breddable size next season.. this is with the view of maybe taking a year out or just producing a select few.. this has been mentioned to me many times anyway and now seems a good time to have a little rest.. i expect to be keeping 30 snakes or so in all, then get a few royals... so will still have a good collection..
anyway, on with that list lol..


----------

